# Official Raw Discussion Thread 7/26



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Team Cenation must die


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Team Cenation is the perfect venue for Cena to take his rightful place as the Christ figure of WWE as someone is exposed as Judas at Summerslam. 

I hope we get a grand long shot at Summerslam of them all eating at a table backstage.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Team Cenation is the perfect venue for Cena to take his rightful place as the Christ figure of WWE as someone is exposed as Judas at Summerslam.
> 
> I hope we get a grand long shot at Summerslam of them all eating at a table backstage.


I loled 

reped


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hoping for Miz to drop the U.S. title tonight and also for Wade or any other Nexus member in action.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hopefully RAW this week can be as good as it was last week. 

Sheamus/Orton build could be interesting. Hopefully they do some good building on the Nexus/Cena team angle and we get some tag matches or something. Like Jericho/Edge teaming to take on two of them, maybe Morrison/Cena teaming to take on two of them etc. But that angle so far is awesome, and I can't wait to see where it goes.

Also...start something up between Miz and Bourne please? Get the title off him...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Hoping for the Miz to kill teh zookepah for interfiering last week, the Nexus to destroy Khali before the PPV and that Bret Hart falls off backstage (in kayfabe obv) so that the Hart Dinasty and Bourne can replace those three motherfucker idiots.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Note - Two RAWs are being taped tonight, I suspect that this RAW will be on a 2 hour tape delay - suggest that someone changes the title to Official Raw Discussion Thread 7/26 (No Spoilers).


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Why is their 2 raw tapings tonight ?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it just me or Team Cenation seems to give "Avengers" vibe? I mean, let's look at the members:

John Cena - Captain America

Edge - Thor

Chris Jericho - Tony Stark/Iron Man

The Great Khali - Hulk or Giant-Man

R-Truth - Luke Cage

John Morrison - Ronin/Clint Barton or maybe Spider-Man

Bret Hart - Hank Pym

*nerds*

Lol, anyway, can't wait for Raw, i'm curious what they will do with US title.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> Is it just me or Team Cenation seems to give "Avengers" vibe? I mean, let's look at the members:
> 
> John Cena - Captain America
> 
> ...


Ronin is WAY cooler than Morrison :side::side:, John is at Wasp's level of coolness.
And R-Truth should be the Beast...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Why is their 2 raw tapings tonight ?


I think they're going on tour to China, at least that's what they've been saying in commentary.

I have no idea if that's true, I just remember them saying it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm a bit worried about 2 raw tapings because generally to build up 2 episodes in such a short time the shows really suffer and Raw has been on fire lately and I don't want that to end.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Ronin is WAY cooler than Morrison :side::side:, John is at Wasp's level of coolness.
> And R-Truth should be the Beast...


Lol i just couldn't think of anyone similar to Morrison so i picked Barton which is the closest one i could think of. No i dont think R-Truth is fitting as Beast, kayfabe-wise he's not that intelligent, Luke Cage seems like perfect fit with his street gangsta attitude, at least to me.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Why is their 2 raw tapings tonight ?





Magsimus said:


> I think they're going on tour to China, at least that's what they've been saying in commentary.
> 
> I have no idea if that's true, I just remember them saying it.





The Haiti Kid said:


> I'm a bit worried about 2 raw tapings because generally to build up 2 episodes in such a short time the shows really suffer and Raw has been on fire lately and I don't want that to end.


They're going on tour, I don't know where. So you've got:

Tonight - RAW (26th July and 2nd August)
Tomorrow - SmackDown/NXT for this week
Wednesday - SmackDown/NXT for next week


----------



## Viraten (Jul 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this...

I think that potentially the storyline with Nexus vs. Raw superstars COULD'VE been great, despite the wrestlers they chose. However, I think they played it out wrong.

Like they did, the Nexus could have come out run their mouth, then Cena come out and run his mouth. He should've approached them, telling them he'd found some allies that the Nexus had peeved off and foolishly entered the ring to fight with them. Cue, Evan Bourne, followed by R Truth and John Morrison join the fray. They get overpowered. Separately, Edge and Jericho follow, but the Nexus overpower them. 

Then, when it all looks lost, Khali's music plays. Eventually, all the Nexus freeze and pay attention, the Raw superstars are dazed, having been beaten, and Khali appears making his way to the ring. A bit like masked Kane used to do during the attitude era when he made his appearances/returned to save other wrestlers and clean house. Khali's appearance turns the tables as he begins cleaning house. Two of the medium sized nexus members charge at him first and get swatted away. That big built bald Nexus member (sky or something?) steps up but loses the exchange after a few blows. The raw superstars recover and fight back, clearing the ring of the nexus. Justin Gabriel is left in the ring and after taking a few blows from the revived raw superstars, gets chokebombed by Khali thus completely squashed, to the horror of the Nexus outside the ring. Might follow this with an Airbourne from Evan but I think it's too early to see that spectacle. Then, it's just the typical staredown and heated exchange of words and gestures.

Yes, I've left out Bret Hart. IMHO, legends should remain in their 'era' otherwise they ruin their legacy. That and I can't think of way I'd work him in, even if he did have his troubles with the Nexus. Maybe he can make a sporadic appearance later in the feud to save them.

Personally, that would've been a better way to play it out and re-introduce the Great Khali better into this feud.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bourne to win the US Title Tonight Please 

Hopefully Hart Dynasty get a new tag team to fued with now. Maybe Dudbusters, GateCrashers Or Santino/Kozlov.

Nexus Members to be in matches against members of Cena's Team.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SmackDown are touring in Australia this weekend.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Last week Raw was good, hope this is one also delivers, I could see singles matches for this tapings between members of Nexus vs Members of Team Cena.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

so uh, after summerslam, Nexus goes solo for dolo?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know why people want to see Evan Bourne win the U.S. title tonight.

I'd much rather see the match built up and have Bourne win the title at SummerSlam.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Bleugh I really dont like the idea of 2 RAWs being taped tonight


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Any advertised matches tonight?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I can see Bourne taking the US Title tonight after Sheamus interference.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The Raw show won't be on a tape delay.

Show starts at 6pm in San Antonio so by time the show ends. It'll be 8pm. Then they do another taping shortly after so before 11pm Texas time, both tapings would be done.

Nobody on here better spoil anything that happens next week, people on this site tend to spoil things very easily.


----------



## bod-ftw (Jul 23, 2010)

I think Bret and Khali shouldn't have been in Cena's team. Bret can't physically wrestle anymore and Khali has nothing to do with the Nexus.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm guessing that each Raw will have different wrestlers competing unless they're some wrestlers are gunna do two matches in one night.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^two matches in one night isn't that bad. Matches will just be slower pace or just won't last as long.

I'm sure whoever wrestles twice tonight will get the next house show off or something like that. Though it'd be funny if someone like Cena got destroyed by Nexus this week, then 2 hours later he appears at the next raw taping perfectly fine


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Though it'd be funny if someone like Cena got destroyed by Nexus this week, then 2 hours later he appears at the next raw taping perfectly fine


Lulz, that would be funny.

Are there gunna be two different crowds then or not and if so surely they'd of have to of paid double.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm thinking one show is gonna be full of promos and stuff with very little wrestling.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Dog said:


> I'm thinking one shows is gonna be full of promos and stuff with very little wrestling.


Sounds good to me.

I like the idea of their being 2 Raw's, I enjoy spoilers.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nexus to destroy Khali, please. And I guess Mi losing the US belt would be good too. Guy really doesn't need it any more.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hoping for another good RAW tonight, hopefully we'll see some tag team matches involving members of Cena's team and members of the Nexus. I'm also on board with Bourne winning the U.S. Title tonight, but I also think they should build the match for Summerslam, and have Bourne win the title from the Miz then. 

Given that there's basically two RAWs tonight, the second one may just be mostly promos. I wouldn't expect any major beatdown or anything on the live RAW, but maybe on the taped RAW.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm all in for a US title change, The Miz doens;t need it anymore.o give it to Bourne or someone like Dibiasi


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Perhaps they will make it fatal-4-way for us title match so The Miz won't have to get pinned when he loses it (just let Bourne eat the pin like he always does). I can see the participants involved are the midcarders which are Evan Bourne, The Miz, John Morrison, and Ted DiBiase, with John Morrison winning so he can feud with DiBiase over it and also the title could give some direction to their storyline, then Evan Bourne will replace Khali in SummerSlam (assuming that The Nexus will assault and take Khali out later in the show).


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Fuck, these guys are busy.  The idea of two tapings annoys me though... I hate the thought of Raw next week not being live.

Looking forward to Raw tonight regardless though. I don't really know what to expect from it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prospekt's March said:


> Is it just me or Team
> Bret Hart - Hank Pym
> 
> *nerds*
> ...


Yeah I don't remember Bret smacking around his wife and doubting himself.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> Yeah I don't remember Bret smacking around his wife and doubting himself.


I couldn't think of anyone else fitting better to be honest 

I know Hank Pym isn't even a close call, i was just comparing them by choosing characters off the top of my head mostly based on their appearance and some of them solely based on their personality, but yeah, don't take it too seriously lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Team Cenation is the perfect venue for Cena to take his rightful place as the Christ figure of WWE as someone is exposed as Judas at Summerslam.
> 
> I hope we get a grand long shot at Summerslam of them all eating at a table backstage.


:lmao That's an awesome analogy lol. Cena = Jesus. But the question is, who is Judas? Could Cena be Judas himself? Lol. Judas = ??


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I hope JoMo wins the WWE title tonight.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Well I hope JoMo wins the WWE title tonight.


1. How?
2. Keep dreaming, it will never EVEEEEER happen.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

I dont like the thought of there being two RAWs being taped tonight but oh well, gotta live with it. I dont know what to expect, King said last week that "you can bet the Nexus will come back with somethin" but waht exactly is that "somethin". I dont know what to expect with Khali, cant see him doing much until SS itself, dont even see why hes in the team aside from the size advantage. Bret Harts just old, r-truth isnt even that big a superstar, Morrison is just in there because of revenge for being attacked, Edge and Jericho are the only good things about it, itll be funny to see how Nexus deal with Khali though, theyll probably get someone else whos 7 foot to match him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

P.Smith said:


> Well I hope JoMo wins the WWE title tonight.


Just throwing the bait out there I see  

In other news, Primo to be on the show plz.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I completely missed last weeks. But I'm sure the start of this weeks will fill me in. Better be a good one!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll stay up and watch this weeks live instead of watching the re-run on Thursday. Last weeks was good so here's hoping this one is too.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I fell asleep during the repeat Pip :lmao. I woke up to see half of NXT.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> I fell asleep during the repeat Pip :lmao. I woke up to see half of NXT.


Christ. :lmao I usually end up falling asleep at some point during the live RAW so I'll have a Coffee at 1am, see if caffeine actually does keep you awake.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Usually allways make it through the shows when there Live. When there taped like next weeks is then i usually lose the motivation for some reason lol.


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

I just hope that Khali gets fucked up somehow before Summerslam because c'mon... Khali is a joke...
And I don't know what they're gonna do with Bret... He's a legend but he can't wrestle anymore!! It's minus 2 in team Cena... 
Not that I'm complaining though ^^


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr Pip™ said:


> Christ. :lmao I usually end up falling asleep at some point during the live RAW so I'll have a Coffee at 1am, see if caffeine actually does keep you awake.


Let's just hope Raw doesn't get so boring that caffeine can't do the job, .

But nonetheless, I'm watching anyway.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm hoping Wade gets to wrestle someone a little more his own size...


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Nexus should take out Khali. Then Ted DiBiase can take his place. Which will ignite the Ted vs. Morrison feud plus Maryse will be at ringside for the match at SummerSlam.

Match idea/prediction:

Evan Bourne & Randy Orton vs. Sheamus & The Miz


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well being on here usually keeps me awake. As this site is hilarious to be on while its live.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to avoid the spoilers but I can never resist it, espcially when it's for a week. 

I can avoid the NXT spoilers because thats only a few hours before, but I always read the SD ones


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Nexus takes out Khali so he can't compete in this angle.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> Team Cenation must die


:lmao

i hope they do. on the way down the road.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bret Hart better not be on Raw tonight. fpalm He has by far outstayed his welcome. WrestleMania was where it should have ended, or even before that.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bret will probably be there, the battered Canadian that he is. 

In other news, Iron Sheik has announced he pisses more oil than Mexico :lmao.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Bleh. He seriously needs to give up on the hands in his pocket thing, it makes me want to hit him. Seriously. His hair also annoys me, I have no idea why.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

My predictions for tonight

Bret Hart cuts a boring promo about what the Nexus did to him in the car and about how he felt and this and that. Nexus interrupts him leading to a big brawl with all 14 guys involved. It ends with Nexus running away. 

Maryse does commentary again looking very sexy as usual and DiBiase gets a quick win over Mark Henry by a countout.

Miz cuts a promo about what color his girlfriend painted her toe nails and then throws in a line from a rap song into his promo and everybody says "OMG that was so awesome, promo of the year" He then calls out R Truth but Sheamus shows up and gets mad about last week with him trying to cash in MITB on him. Then R Truth comes out from the crowd and puts up a fight but Truth gets his ass kicked by The Miz like he always does. Evan Bourne comes to the rescue then Orton comes out and attacks Sheamus. Miz tries to cash in his MITB but Orton RKO's Miz then Bourne SSP's Miz. It's then announced there'll be a tag match as the main event.

Some lame guest host match or segment with Regal and Santino.

Alicia Fox botches and retains the Divas title.

Chris Jericho vs. Wade Barrett- Barrett wins with the wasteland in a 10 minute match.

Justin Gabriel vs. John Morrison- Promoted as the Superstars Match for Thursday night

Orton and Evan Bourne The Miz and Sheamus as the Main Event


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what they do tonight to make it seem as if Nexus has a chance against Team Cenation at the next PPV. I'm still wanting to see a Melina return also.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> My predictions for tonight
> 
> Bret Hart cuts a boring promo about what the Nexus did to him in the car and about how he felt and this and that. Nexus interrupts him leading to a big brawl with all 14 guys involved. It ends with Nexus running away.
> 
> ...


Wait man,No superman???:shocked:


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I wonder if we will see HBK tonight? Prob not I guess but raw is in SA, Texas tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Still wondering when will Otunga get his famous designer haircuts again.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder if the GM will do anything interesting tonight??


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What if HBK is the GM.....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Great Khali on Team Cena is just like The Big Show on Team WWF in 2001. He's just there to make them seem stronger, but as soon as the match starts he's the 1st eliminated by Shane McMahon (In this case David Otunga).


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Great Khali on Team Cena is just like The Big Show on Team WWF in 2001. He's just there to make them seem stronger, but as soon as the match starts he's the 1st eliminated by Shane McMahon (In this case David Otunga).


Otunga hitting his patented botched spinebuster on Khali would be quite the sight.

Good decision on the Summerslam match being Survivor Series style too.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

N-Zone said:


> Otunga hitting his patented botched spinebuster on Khali would be quite the sight.
> 
> Good decision on the Summerslam match being Survivor Series style too.


If anyone's going to hit a power move on Khali it's gonna be Skip and his Over The Shoulder Boulder Holder, Yep yep yep!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

When was elimination added to the 7 vs 7 ?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I can see The Miz dropping the US Championship tonight. And probably some type of Tag Team match between NeXus and Cena's Summerslam team, which is pretty obvious TBH. I am also looking forward to the WWE Championship match build. Should be good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I can see Bourne/Miz/DiBiase at SummerSlam.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cant wait to see sheamus! oi!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm here for Evan Bourne. Sorry all.. 

Has Cena pick a name for his team yet? He was asking Cenation on twitter lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Kiddie Squad.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The Cenation!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate this new intro.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Gogogo


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole's voice being added to the WWE intro = fail


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I wonder if Bret will get booed tonight? HBK always gets it in Canada. Why not Bret in San Antonio?


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

I hope this week is as good as last week's


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I just saw this promo on NXT 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Intro is terrible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Am I the only one who sees Bret Hart turning heel before Cena?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

It's not that bad. LOL notorious.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Good I love Barrett's voice...'Well how very, very unfortunate...' he's awesome.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Gonna be shit loads of mic time tonight, they'll build up to next weeks show (which they are recording tonight as well) I bet


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Actually looking foreward to Raw tonight. First time in a while lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TAHT ZOOKEEPAH!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

What will Bret The Shitman do? slap a Sharpshooter on Ebony Cena?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Omg not a cena promo *Tears*


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm still laughing at JoMo's hairstyle from last week :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

axl626 said:


> I wonder if Bret will get booed tonight? HBK always gets it in Canada. Why not Bret in San Antonio?


People have moved on. It's not an issue anymore.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That goodness Bret isn't gonna start off RAW.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Kickin it off with Mr. Sports Entertainment.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wheres his Goof Troop?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

of course Superman would start the show off....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Get ready for another rousing and inspiring John Cena promo!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohh god starting off with happy go lucky cena and his jokes -____-


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why do they build up Bret Hart as a threat to the Nexus?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cool a cena promo, time to change the channel or make a sandwich.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Any streams going? PM me.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is he going to cry?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol @ boos for Cena


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn that crowd looks stacked.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Cena doing his 'some people are booing me maybe I'll smile and see if the kids cheer them out'.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Skip Sheffield will have in ring competition tonight since they are in Texas. Lets see Skip run him over with the Raging Bull Clothesline, then spear him with the Longhorn Spear, and then put him in the Over The Shoulder Boulder Holder and break Cena down.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Smug git, lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Was that a guy with the I <3 Cena sign??


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> lol @ boos for Cena


I know right finally a crowd cool as you


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Those kiddies love Cena. *


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

It looks like Nexus will just be a summer fling. Unfortunate.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Does anybody else hate how Cena freaking screams on the mic so annoying.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL, "I'm not exactly Superman."


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Cena takes all his promo skills from the "Hollywood inspirational speech" method.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

AQUAMAN!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Super friends reference.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 


This is awesome.*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

your not exactly Superman??? why the hell do you act like it then???


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"I'm not exactly Superman." 

Horseshit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

STOP READING OUR FORUM CENA.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, Cena has zero incentive to ever improve beyond this point (where could he possibly go from here?) so this is the best promo style you can expect. Painful.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

....cena?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

OMFG have they been reading our forums? lol


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

its official wwe writers and cena read wrestling forum....wow just wow


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

hahah hes getting the "WHAT" treatment.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena should say, "We will fight them in the ring, we will fight them backstage, we will fight them through the crowd..."

[email protected] stealing the comic book superheroes thread from WF for his promo.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

You guys refer to Cena is Superman, yet he considers himself to be Aquaman.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena just proved he is gay! Photoshopping Great Khali in Wonderwomans outfit


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Humor fail

Jericho!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Khali as Cena's masturbatory aid??


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha Cena so emplys someone to read forums lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If the thought of it was disturbing, why would you go and photoshop it?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Has he been on this damn forum?!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Well thank god.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

God damn I found the wrong time to lose the remote with Cena going very quiet to LOUD YYYYYEEAAHH COME OWWWN.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

THANK GOD It's time this promo get's better Canada's truly Chris Jericho.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol @ photoshop


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Jericho here to save this spot...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i think cena has regressed a just a little on the mic, or his writers are just awful


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> I know right finally a crowd cool as you


I don't hate Cena though, I just would of thought the boos would of stopped by now.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Team Jericho


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena spend the day in this forum i guess


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOL that Superman joke went right over alot of your heads it appears... 

That joke was aimed right at you. Applaud the guy for it.*


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Y2J lookin fresh as usual


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JERICHO!!!!!


----------



## holla_at_a_playa (Jan 8, 2004)

lol cena's been reading this forum....thread about superman cena and justice league team thread posted earlier


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

NOW YOU KNOW



JERICHO


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Y2J chant brings a tear to my eye. Love it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *LOL that Superman joke went right over alot of your heads it appears...
> 
> That joke was aimed right at you. Applaud the guy for it.*


I got it


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> its official wwe writers and cena read wrestling forum....wow just wow


I knew that when they referenced Michael Cole bingo.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JERICHO!
Lol at the Justice League reference.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol asif the crowdgot behind Jerico!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OWNED!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

y2j looks bad ass tonight, and a bit confused by the y2j chants


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh dear Christ I love Jericho :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Derek said:


> If the thought of it was disturbing, why would you go and photoshop it?


it would be like watching a train wreck..you won't be able to look away


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside. Please Cena. Hold me and whisper in my ear that the big, bad, evil Nexus won't hurt me.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That was definitely canned boos.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish "the parasites" were to Jericho as the "assholes" are to Anderson.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Team Jericho ftw


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Everyone is more qualified than Cena.

Team Y2J


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is that a dude with a I <3 Cena sign?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

fozzyathon lol that was good


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> y2j looks bad ass tonight, and a bit confused by the y2j chants


smark crowd..

Fozzy-a-thon for the win


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor Cena needs to work with mic workers worse than him. Jericho makes him look bad.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

If it's Jericho's team does that mean these Cena promos will stop?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jumbo The Tugboats and the Mudville Six?

I like it. Nice ring to that.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

I really want to see a Jericho vs Cena feud for the belt


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ Jericho's face


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao @ that face!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Uhh, Jericho, whoop his ass


----------



## Bishop54 (Dec 16, 2007)

Denegrate....haha thats a new Jericho word.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I want to be on Team Jericho. How dare Cena slap the mic out of the hands of wrestling jesus.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh Jericho, where's your Loyalty and Respect?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena dropping a Twitter reference on RAW? Delightful.

Who farted? I did!


----------



## Trinston (Jun 6, 2006)

Jericho cracks me up


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Jericho got pimp slapped.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

John Cena in the words of Chris Jericho please shut the HELL up!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

You're totally right, that sounded canned.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Cena is so friggin corny.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Cena you assclown that's gimmick infringement!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> y2j looks bad ass tonight, and a bit confused by the y2j chants


Why would Jericho looked confused by people liking him? He's been in the business long enough to know that being heel or face won't affect it if people like you from the get go.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

The Lion Tamers.. 

Cena tells his weekly stupid jokes - Check!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

He said "Damn"... I thought this was PG WWE tsk. lol


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Gonna say what I say every single week int his thread:

Cena - SHUT THE FUCK UP.

His promos are unbearable. So so cheesy and corny.

Horrible.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol @ "shut up Cena"


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

lol cena stole jericho's catchphrase. hahaha


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Panther said:


> Cena makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside. Please Cena. Hold me and whisper in my ear that the big, bad, evil Nexus won't hurt me.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Btw does someone have the sheamus pics ready to surface this thread


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ooooh, the cena threat


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Foreshadowing?!

Doubt it.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i love how jericho calls all the fans names, but they still chant y2j y2j


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena is the leader! I'm CALLING IT!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

y2j speaking the truth


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THANK YOU JERICHO!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Aint that the truth lol


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

<< Sad Cena doesn't like the truth.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is far less painful than the Cena promos in the last few weeks.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

first of all dont ever slap the microphone from my hands again! - hahah the crowd loved it.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats .gif worthy right there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Jericho dancing.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I fucking love Jericho


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cena hate the gm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did I spy an "I like turtles" sign?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh fuck


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I love how that thing is always on cue...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it's GM time...and i quote


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

haha lol heat for the email bleap


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

And I quote!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LMAO gotta love michael cole's fan reaction


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Micheal cole hate! lol i like it


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Jericho isnt going to ruin his pretty suit by getting your blood all over it Cena.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao I love that the little dinging noise gets automatic boos.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The podium has grown lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lmao at the fat guy behind cole


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

VINTAGE AND I QUOTE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole is a fucking heat magnet :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Great Khali's eliminated 1st.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Khali to be eliminated first.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

AND I QUOTE...

That fuckin' podium is the most over heel in the company.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

STFU Cole you're a C unt


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol Great Khali


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

GM Announcement. Vintage Michael Cole!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

They couldn't get a better sound affect?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Nexus vs. 7 jobbers then


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

This email crap is so fake once you open the laptop you dont just see the email pop up u gotta click inbox etc -_-


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What's up with the DX references??


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Nexus is gonna face Santino/Kozlov/Goldust/Tatsu/Hart Dynasty

First Austin quotes, then Piper, now D-X.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

there back to quotes


----------



## dadadad (Dec 5, 2004)

Cena is gonna turn heel at Summerslam its gonna be the opposite of the end of the invasion angle with Cena turning on his team to become a heel as opposed to Kurt Angle joining the WWE.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The beep is hilarious. The classic quotes is idiotic.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

In before "OMGZ SHAWN MICHAELS IZ THE MYSTERY GM"

Jericho's on fire tonight IMO.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

More silly refrences....I still don't think they know who the GM is lol


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Those people seemed confused on whether to say "suck it" or not, haha.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

EDIT: Didn't know they were doing other quotes too.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

i've got 2 words for you


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ZOMG it must be X-Pac!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao DX quotes.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

HBK references tonight. Had to be really


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Nabz23 said:


> This email crap is so fake once you open the laptop you dont just see the email pop up u gotta click inbox etc -_-


Erm.....Wrestling is fake...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The anonymous GM has more heat then some midcarders.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Oo Ah Cantona.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh shit the GM is HHH! ... or x-pac.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

DX Quote in HBKs home town. They really are trying to mess with people with these quotes.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

X - Pac and Chyna?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> so Nexus vs. 7 jobbers then


Raw has 7 face jobbers?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

What match did the gm announce?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

two words for you? no...it's TWO WORDS FOR YA! i guess dx is the GM now.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Eugene fpalm


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> The anonymous GM has more heat then some midcarders.


sad but true.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Anonymous GM is Chyna


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

HBK the new GM I bet


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..what has the most heat...Excuse me...or the email beep


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Billy Gunn is the GM!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

you know after watching wrestling for 22 years, i'm starting to think maybe wrestling isn't real


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

this just in, the gm is chyna


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It's obviously Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> AND I QUOTE...
> 
> That fuckin' podium is the most over heel in the company.


Truth.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

you forgot your straw


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the anonymous GM heat is there because Cole os the front man, and we all legit hate Cole b/c of how bad he is at his job.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow American adverts are so...Different


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn, that blows the chances of it being Triple H out of the water. Ther goes my theory 

That segment was alright, but I was expecting Edge to barge in and try to claim the team as his also.

Anyone else think this match is better suited for Survivor Series instead of SS?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

"You forgot your straw!" Lol.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

The DX bus is the GM back with revenge on it's mind.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The anonymous GM is more over then Miz.......................... waits for attack


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> I think the anonymous GM heat is there because Cole os the front man, and we all legit hate Cole b/c of how bad he is at his job.


Epic rimshot.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Raw has 7 face jobbers?


Well not all face but I see it being santino,primo,ryder,tatsu,regal,koslov,henry


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Chyna hates WWE why would she ever come back.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Nexus taking over WWE? Hardly can believe that after we've witnessed on-the-fly booking consisting of random beatdowns. I guess the new "NWO without separate identities group" is doing them justice.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

British adverts no fucking burger adverts


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Raw has 7 face jobbers?


Golddust
Yoshi
Santino
Kozlov
Primo
Hart Dynasty (I mean they might as well be)
Chris Masters


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> ZOMG it must be X-Pac!


that might be interesting actually.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Two words for ya: Abraham Washington.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is the road dogg comming back with these dx quotes

also who was the guy billy gunn slept with


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Great opening promo, both Cena and Jericho did a great job. Love the Liontamer references from the old days of WCW lol.


Unfortunately, I gotta go grab Starcraft II so I'm going to miss the rest of RAW.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Even though I missed the first few mintutes, from what I've seen the opening segment was quite good. Interesting stuff between Jericho/Cena. How I love the Chris Jericho persona. 

Can't wait to see who these opponents will be for the two tonight. Interesting that they've now hinted DX or rather Shawn Michaels as the GM. I still have that bad feeling though that it's 'gonna be Michael Cole or Hornswoggle though.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe it will be Nexus vs. NXT Season 2 Rookies. There are seven left and tomorrow there will be an elimination.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRO KICK~!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Glad it might not be Stone Cold, he's not the same rated PG_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Elimination match is greatness tbh.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> that might be interesting actually.


Isn't he still employed by TNA?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hornswoggle loves DX, and has been conspicuously absent lately..


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHEAMUS!!!!!~!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"Orton vs The Miz"

If The Miz cashes in tonight Summer Slam's Main-event will be ruined. fpalm


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

ITS THE SHAMEFUL LOBSTER HEAD TO MANY LIMES TO MANY LIMES OHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FELLA!~


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> Well not all face but I see it being santino,primo,ryder,tatsu,regal,koslov,henry


They need something for Superstars though, as well as someone with credibility.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Raw has 7 face jobbers?


It'll be a mix, I'm guessing Regal, Goldust, Tatsu, Primo, Ryder, Kozlov and Santino


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it's the WWE Champion fella!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Epic Beaker sign.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ahahahaha @ that Muppets Sheamus sign !


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

:lmao Beaker


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

TOO MANY LIMES! *TOO MANY LIMES!*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

King acting like Lesnar doesn't exist?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OI FELLAH!

:lmao :lmao that guy's sign was so full of win.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Golddust
> Yoshi
> Santino
> Kozlov
> ...


He's on Smackdown...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Besides the fact that he's somehow over, I can't think of one positive quality of Truth. Terrible in the mic, not good in the ring, terrible finisher, horrible entrance.

Sheamus!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait does anyone else see that red button on the edge of the announcer's table?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Business is about to pick up!*


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Holy crack Orton already wow


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO, that Beaker sign was *AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dear God they got this clown on commentary...fpalm


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Orton vs Barett?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FELLA


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Randy Orton vs. Miz....calling it


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

That match was pretty epic actually!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

And you wear your cow as well!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wheres the Miz to follow Sheamus around?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Will they let the lionsault hit tonight?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

...and I quote.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Orton vs Barett?


*Barrett is in a tag match later... remember?*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hella buried


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Randy Orton vs. Jey Uso? wow


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Usos?? So much for building them up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow The Usos have epic jobber music.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Randy Orton can get it. Let me shut up.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This might be the greatest entrance music of all time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Orton V Usos. Seems random. Squash match i guess


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

X-pac heat lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Uso's are jobbers already? That was fast.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, Uso. 

Jobbbinnnnnnnnnnn Timmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey, I wonder who's gonna win this match


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it's squash time.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Well squash match coming up...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is random


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

uso to get squash by randall


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Business is about to pick up!*


JR ..??where have you been...selling barbeque sauce


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Love this thread whenever Sheamus comes out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The who-so's? 


That's the reaction they got.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL crowd goes dead.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn the Usos jobbing now


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

The Usos...

The most over heels in the entire company.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The fuck? Random

Dead silence for the Usos lol. Gonna be a squash!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Besides the fact that he's somehow over, I can't think of one positive quality of Truth. Terrible in the mic, not good in the ring, terrible finisher, horrible entrance.
> 
> Sheamus!


The stupid thing is that he's got 3 or 4 moves that would make great finishers. My favourite is the suplex into a stunner.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Isn't he still employed by TNA?


i'm not sure...i don't think so. but i have no idea.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Do it for the Rock!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> Will they let the lionsault hit tonight?


I can only assume you are joking. The lionsault has not hit since the Eisenhower administration.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rikishi's kids and Snooka's kid. Talk about your all time contrasts.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The new Mean Street Posse.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Randy vs Jey?


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone at all think Uso could win?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Bye Bey, Jey.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Randy needs to start cutting more promo's like the road to wrestlemania 25 instead this time Orton would not hurt Stephanie instead he would break all the Heymans Mayo and keep em away from sheamus.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The other uso looks like he belongs in the Mean Street Posse.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> JR ..??where have you been...selling barbeque sauce


*Tryin' to whoop my Sooners into shape!



*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Orton vs Jey? I wonder who is getting buried...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Usos really aren't your stereotypical Samoans. Cos usually Samoans are the ones doing the squashing. Arf, etc.




It's a fat joke.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That Uso push sure went well.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Isn't he still employed by TNA?


I think he had to leave after finding he had hepitisis.


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> The other uso looks like he belongs in the Mean Street Posse.


Yea I was thinking the same thing.... Something Pete Gas would wear lol


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

These guys reek of Deuce and Domino, and I don't mean Tamina.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

What's this? Zach Ryder wasn't available?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sheamus fastest anyone has risen..

Ummm Lesnar anyone


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

lets see if I can't predict the end...Orton wins...a beat down takes place...Orton takes them all out RKOing Sheamus...all with out being called a superman


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> I think he had to leave after finding he had hepitisis.


Racists.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO the Jobber


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

sheamus to get rkoed and miz to tease cash in


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

"And i quot" is becoming almost as big a Cole catphrase as "Vintage."


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_RKO!!!_


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Squash.


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

RKO!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PETE GAS


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I get nervous everytime he bangs the mat now lol


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay Im sorry but that was just too overdramatic for Randall Keith...

THANK YOU RANDY!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

SQUASHED


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jobbed out soooooo much.

Wow.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BRO KICK FOR AN USO!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

STUPID!..... STUPID!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> lets see if I can't predict the end...Orton wins...a beat down takes place...Orton takes them all out RKOing Sheamus...all with out being called a superman


You sir are correct.

Miz. Goddamit no.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that match vs Jey USO was random.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> lets see if I can't predict the end...Orton wins...a beat down takes place...Orton takes them all out RKOing Sheamus...all with out being called a superman


:lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

DON'T TEASE ME BABY CASH IT IN CASH IT IN!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

The Miz.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Omigosh! Miz!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

YES MIZ YES MIZ CASH IT IN


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh God Cole Is Creaming Himself


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao He's trying it again.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

That RKO was sick now Wiz going to fail again lolz.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

OMFG !!!!!!!!1


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Truth to interfere again.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i called it


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

come on miz


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Cash In! Holy!!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Miz's weekly MITB comedy act.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg! The miz...


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh God No


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Orton's gonna interfere obviously.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Miz trying again?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

NOOOOOO DAMMIT YOU SON OF A BITCH NOT YET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

AWESOME!!!! lol RKO


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL.

Orton owns.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol poor Miz


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_LMAO, Orton is god_


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*THANK YOU RANDY!!!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 


You'd think Orton would rather face The Miz.... so that didn't make sense *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is this going to be his new gimmick?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Orton so said the f word right there.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The story here is Batman?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So the bell didn't ring, so the match was invalidated/didn't occur?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz keeps the case again.

Randy Orton should have waited for the match to start and then RKO Miz and then scream at him: STUPID!! STUPID!! STUPID!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RKO! lol at Miz


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That wasn't obvious or anything.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The wwe had me again i thought miz had it


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Interference stops the match apparently.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Pyro's pissed...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, prepare for The Miz marks to vent their anger on Orton.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

lethal_assassin said:


> Orton vs Jey? I wonder who is getting buried...





iMac said:


> That Uso push sure went well.


This is the best way to use tag-team guys. They aren't expected to be great singles guys so it's fine, just as long as they're booked as a threat _together_


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice package profile on orton...

I think the weekly miz attempts will be funny.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Orton is on fire right now!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao
> 
> 
> You'd think Orton would rather face The Miz.... so that didn't make sense *


Maybe he secretly fears the Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All this means is that Miz will be the second MITB winner to actually announce his match beforehand since he continues to be interrupted.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Right like I was gonna say, that Uso was doin the worst kicks ever on Orton at the end there :|


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lmao at Miz failing to cash in the briefcase.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank You Randy


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Oooh that was real close. I thought that was it.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

orton is so queer


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> The story here is Batman?


PRECISELY what I heard too.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I like how Orton slapped The Miz before hitting the RKO.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahaha go Orton


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Nice package profile on orton...


Quit looking so hard.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

bwahahahahahahahahahahah!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> This is the best way to use tag-team guys. They aren't expected to be great singles guys so it's fine, just as long as *they're booked as a threat together*





USOs don't even get that courtesy lol.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz keeps the case again.
> 
> Randy Orton should have waited for the match to start and then RKO Miz and then scream at him: STUPID!! STUPID!! STUPID!!


The Miz's case is the new Santino as Intercontinental Champion, it's pretty much there for a joke.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Once again the WWE had me LOL.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I hope they don't continue this Miz with briefcase constantly going to cash in but the match doesn't happen for too much longer. It will get old very quickly and takes away the shock of it, imo


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Poor Miz hahaha


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MARYSE!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow Maryse looks gorgeous.


----------



## Zak Warner (Sep 29, 2006)

anyone else notice how he did the little headshake like Stone Cold used to? amusing


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Did Orton just do the 'stupid stupid stupid' thing again? 

I don't know how anybody can't love this guy.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Edge sh*ttin on Khali


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Edge is the IWC, except better.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

what did the 5 fingers say to the face?

:SLAP:

then RKO!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I don't see any way in hell Kahli makes it into that match.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

this mystery g.m thing is sooo stupid!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish they'd build the MITB winner besides having in near cash-ins.

Need to build them like they did with Edge rather than having them cash in right after


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

here we go with maryse comments


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Maryse makes me want a smoke for some reason_


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Was that Vince Russo? :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this going to give orton more and more enemies in the "IWC" :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao
> 
> 
> You'd think Orton would rather face The Miz.... so that didn't make sense *


it's just Orton being Orton


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Do the actually think that people care about Khali? :s


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

So Randy hits 3 RKOs and demolishes 4 guys but will not even be mentioned because Cena and Nexus need more on-screen time.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

John Borrison vs Ted "i cant get my own gimmick" Dibiase = yawwwwwwwn


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Batman Orton and Evan Bourne The Boy Wonder!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Quit looking so hard.


But the muscle lines from his abs just lead the eyes right down there.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz keeps the case again.
> 
> Randy Orton should have waited for the match to start and then RKO Miz and then scream at him: STUPID!! STUPID!! STUPID!!


That would have been classic .


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Looks like everyone will get their wish with Khali being taken out of the match


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

3 rkos in a row. Orton taking names like a G.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Maryse makes me want to learn french.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Was that Tommy Dreamer talking to Runjen Singh?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zak Warner said:


> anyone else notice how he did the little headshake like Stone Cold used to? amusing


Yeah, I noticed as well. And then the whole finger wagging thing after he hit it, that was very Austin-esque as well.

The finger wagging actually reminded me of Austin's impersonation of Hogan back in ECW :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Was that Tommy Dreamer talking to Runjen Singh?


Ranjin


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

Orton has made me a fan these past couple of months. The guy is just entertaining to watch.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Apostle Lukes said:


> So Randy hits 3 RKOs and demolishes 4 guys but will not even be mentioned because Cena and Nexus need more on-screen time.


*What would you like? Do you need them actually come out and suck his cock? 

wow*


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OK first it was the Super Friends stuff and now Edge is shitting on Khali being on his team... seems like they ARE reading this forum.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't wait until Orton gets his own version of the What chant.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> this going to give orton more and more enemies in the "IWC" :lmao


How? Have you read this thread?

Its full of people jacking off over Orton, makes me want to puke.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

pretty sure Miz will lose when he goes to cash in now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Keezers said:


> Was that Tommy Dreamer talking to Runjen Singh?


it looked like the Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Good Lord, what if Khali takes out Edge and he can't compete at SS? This forum's head is going to explode.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If Orton got rid of the whole "I must stare off into random space before hitting a move to make it look spontaneous" thing, I'd like him.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

The thought of Edge calling somebody sloppy and uncordinated is hilarius.


At least Khali has an excuse... what is Edge's excuse for being the same way?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> it looked like the Brooklyn Brawler


There's a difference?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sphynxx said:


> I can't wait until Orton gets his own version of the What chant.


Yeah, can't wait for the STUPID! chants :lmao


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

AND I QUOTE

Oh dear another manager from the email


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VINTAGE E-MAIL BEEP!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

bme said:


> lol @ Edge sh*ttin on Khali


This post requires a Sean O'Haire image ...










... since he's not saying anything we don't already know.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol at Coles botch

Miz & Sheamus V Cena & Jericho should be interesting tonight thoughh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Who is the guest host of tonight's show?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He received another manager? what up the bum?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LMAO "I've received another manager from the...


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

COle f*cked up


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love Cole*


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

I have recieved another manager from the email


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

"i've recieved another manager" lol


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

I received another manager from the...another email from the general manager. HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole: And I quote...I am gay


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Managers? That's it! There's more than one GM! lol


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I totally forgot Miz was still champion.


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

I have received another manager from the email.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

YOUVE GOTTA BE JOKIN ME FELLA!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I've recieved another manager from the e-mail...Where's JR dammit?!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That one really drove the crowd wild.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

LOL at that idiot who spelt "awesome" wrong on his sign


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Botch from _'The Fuckhead'_ Michael Cole himself.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, ground breaking idea... enemies as tag team partners.

Cole botching the one line that he doesn't have to read off of.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ultimate Warrior squash


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Did I just hear what I thought I heard?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Cole: And I quote...I am gay


*That doesn't make him a bad person...*


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i honestly belive after the past 2 raws they are reading this forum, jesus it reflects our opionons, and btw ****** the tonk man rules

till the ultimate warrior burried him


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

We need another Honky Tonk man, R-Truth aint cuttin it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

wtf is this shit? I thought only smackdown had this from the vault? Told you they'd do a load of crap to fill tonights show because of them recording next weeks right after.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow i actually remember that summerslam


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I totally forgot Miz was still champion.


Its the US title. They need to just get rid of the damn thing.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool. Warrior back on TV.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Vintage Burial!

Thanks for that great moment Twix :no:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> wtf is this shit? I thought only smackdown had this from the vault? Told you they'd do a load of crap to fill tonights show because of them recording next weeks right after.


They are trying to push SummerSlam as the #2 PPV.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SNITCH!!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Edge is clumsier than Khali


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

orton copying stone cold is getting tiring at this point. hes like a gay steve austin


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nincompoop? Really? Who's writing this shit?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Ranjin needs to do something about those damn sideburns...


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Come on Edge!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

iMac said:


> Cool. Warrior back on TV.


I just wanted to ask..

who the hell is that hot ass girl on your sig? Dear god.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Ranjin with Rico sideburns?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nincompoop...that's a classic right there.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Good to see Cena's team is getting along well....


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So glad Khali is off the team. I wonder who will be his replacement...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Anyone else expected after a few weeks ago for Ranjin Singh to tell Edge he was right about Khali?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf was he looking at in the end?


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Go Edge Go!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Khali could lose tonight, lets just hope Edge does'nt beat em with the Spear.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol the matches are so random tonight, I can't wait for Goldust vs Skip Sheffeild.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole needs to learn how to talk right. Who agrees?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ted really isn't that much more exciting than Khali...


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Somebody should do a screenshot of Cole's vile smile just as the Summerslam '88 promo was airing. He looked ready to gobble up the camera.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

the hell khali never said nim kum poo im brown an i know wat he did say


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Did Miz botch? Randy went on a "stupid, stupid, stupid" rant again, along with stopping himself from shouting "MOTHERFUCKER", etc.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> Did Orton just do the 'stupid stupid stupid' thing again?
> 
> I don't know how anybody can't love this guy.


Oh but he's got a boring monotone voice.
He's gay with all that mat humping and whatnot.
He's got a boring moveset.
His rest-holds piss people off.
He does weird ****-erotic stares...did I miss anything?

Can't please everyone...for the record I'm with you Enforcer, he's awesome


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn, even my parents noticed that screwup from Cole, and they NEVER notice anything.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> orton copying stone cold is getting tiring at this point. *hes like a gay steve austin*


:lmao SO damm true.

Though you'll upset all the guys jacking off over him as we speak.

Naughty.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Cole needs to learn how to talk right. Who agrees?


He should start using the word nincompoop.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

vanderhevel said:


> orton copying stone cold is getting tiring at this point. hes like a gay steve austin


*That doesn't make him a bad person...*


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuck how edge has fallen....now hes in segments with great khali and wrestling him ??? damn, this just sucks as an edge fan.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Edge, Khali is a big target and moves slow = Better not miss that spear to the ring post this time.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Does anyone else notice that this is live in San Antonio? No wonder they've teased the GM as Shawn Michaels.*

Nice opponents for Cena/Jericho in Sheamus and The Miz. Not so big on Khali/Edge however. Hopefully Edge prevails to kick Khali off the team.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> orton copying stone cold is getting tiring at this point. hes like a gay steve austin


You talk about Orton being gay a lot. Are you gay?


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Ranjin needs to do something about those damn sideburns...


Those sideburns are the single most badass thing in the WWE right now. Even Stu can't up to the awesomeness of those 'burns.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Total Package said:


> He should start using the word nincompoop.


Why cant King do the emails then instead of sitting there with that stupid grin on his face all the time.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

god that brunette in the state farm comercial was smoking hot


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> You talk about Orton being gay a lot. Are you gay?


*It wouldn't make him a bad person....*


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Ranjin's sideburns are the most over heels in the business.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

KidGold17 said:


> Ted really isn't that much more exciting than Khali...


At least he can wrestle.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

These ad breaks take the piss


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *It wouldn't make him a bad person....*


I'm sensing a theme...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Did Miz botch? Randy went on a "stupid, stupid, stupid" rant again, along with stopping himself from shouting "MOTHERFUCKER", etc.


If "STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!" became his catchphrase, I'd become a full fledged Orton mark. STUPID chants, STUPID t-shirts, that shit would be huge!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

how has Orton copied Austin ?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Last weeks Raw seems so much better this one is terrible so far.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

COME ON EDGE!!


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

come on edge!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> god that brunette in the state farm comercial was smoking hot


I would so show her my darkside


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Edge, the whole IWC needs you to win right now


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Rajin and Khali are friends again?

Cole commentating alone? Boooo!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

King? Oh for the love of..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lawler on the team?? LOLOLOLOLL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Khali's theme > Khali


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It wouldn't make him a bad person....*


Are you gay?




LadyCroft said:


> *It wouldn't make me a bad person....*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL LOL GERRY THE KING LAWLER? Even worse than the idea of all the jobbers facing them.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol the parasites in the crowd doing the Khali Shuffle.

LAWLER COMPETING? they're gonna beat him down for sympathy I'm guessing.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King's wrestling. There goes 1/7 hope for that match.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lawler to stand on the apron for the entire match, maybe getting one punch in


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Gwilt said:


> Edge, the whole IWC needs you to win right now


pretty much yes


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

markomania said:


> Are you gay?


I think overly-sensitive might be the correct word...


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

In before Mister King!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

markomania said:


> Are you gay?


*It wouldn't make me a bad person... 



*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Khali wins and they shake hands and Edge accepts him as a viable partner


(unfortunately) CALLING IT


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it just me or do a lot of people wear red these days?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

they really must think Khali can't wrestle if their risking him getting out of the main event at summerslam


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Edge definitely has been whipping back into shape. That gut cut in half.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol at Khali stealing Big Shows moves.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

spear spear spear spear lol
come on edge


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

AYE!!!! That's Big Show's slap!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

i thought they couldn't use chops anymore


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> they really must think Khali can't wrestle if their risking him getting out of the main event at summerslam


That thinking would be correct thinking.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ditcka said:


> Khali wins and they shake hands and Edge accepts him as a viable partner
> 
> 
> (unfortunately) CALLING IT


Aint gonna happen 

NEXUS!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Lawler
Santino
Kozlov
Goldust
Tatsu

can't think of anyone else


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Wade World Order. Where's the spraypaint can?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh dear lord, didn't everyone say nexus would take out Khali? They really do read the forums for ideas.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

take him out nexus!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fuk him upppppp


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

hahahaha even ranjin hauled ass


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Khali chants


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This should be cool.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Where are the super friends?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Khali's getting fucked up now 

WTF, they let him leave? That's bullshit


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why did they give him a pass???


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ugh...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the plot thickens.*


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Well that was different


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The blue hell??


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

khali's the leader!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

NeXus is lucky, Khali was about to whoop some rookie booty.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wtf???


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well that was slightly pointless lol


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

of all the people they could have given a pass, they choose Khali?!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

In the words of Randy Orton, STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *It wouldn't make me a bad person...
> 
> 
> 
> *


get's funnier every single time you say it


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, i guess Khali is still part of the team ugh


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The team of jobbers lead by evan bourne to Job


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Why the FUCK is Khali over? He is fucking shocking.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm glad we didn't have to watch another Nexus beatdown, especially to a guy who could barely sell it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Trust them to let Khali off 

And WTF at that random arse team


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Natalya competing?


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

a team of jobbers


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Natayla woo woo woo you know it!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yoshi getting TV time on Raw = win.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh lord King is in his ring gear...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HAHAHA I was right except for two! (Bourne and Lawler)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the point of that was?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

jezz can we get more team jobber then this....omg, in before wade botches on worlds strongest man again


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh wow!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought Henry got injured last week ?



The+King_of_Kings said:


> Is it just me or do a lot of people wear red these days?


Edge, USOs, Khali, Kozlov, Henry, Bourne

a few people


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't get it. Why would they let the biggest member of the group healthy?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

well here comes the jobber squad led by the world's strongest jobber and botcher


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nexus vs JOB SQUAD 2.0


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Total Package said:


> King's wrestling. There goes 1/7 hope for that match.



I'm guessing The Brooklyn Brawler is also part of that 7. Either him or Steve Lombardi or Knuckleball Shwartz.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

bme said:


> how has Orton copied Austin ?


He wears black trunks and boots. JUST LIKE AUSTIN!!!11


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

First we have Runjin talking to a random guy who we never seen the face of, then Khali gets a pass

Is this something that we were meant to notice or have I been watching to much Lost recently?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

crazy how Khali makes Barrett look so lil


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

markomania said:


> khali's the leader!


Singh..is working with them


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

i thought kool-aid was injured?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

You guys were just left with blue balls lol no Khali beat down


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Start the 'Ranjin Singh for GM' rumours


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

out of that whole group Natalya was the biggest threat


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

who has a better body king in ring gear or matt hardy in his ring gear...ladies which one would you want to romance you


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

_'You forgot your straw!'
_
:lmao


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

I was actually hoping for Khali to go back to his dominating days and beat all of them up Lol


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Anyone else think Khali ditches team WWE because Edge and the sultan of sideburns left him to fend for himself and the Nexus let him off?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

bme said:


> Lawler
> Santino
> Kozlov
> Goldust
> ...


Add Bourne and Mark Henry, it's not like they are doing something tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> the point of that was?


*The point was to put doubt into the kiddies minds. Perhaps Khali is really on team Nexus? 

It makes sense on a kiddie level.*


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Why the fuck couldn't Bourne and Khali swap places?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Nexus vs JOB SQUAD 2.0


DID SOMEBODY CALL FOR THE JOB SQUAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sphynxx said:


> You guys were just left with blue balls lol no Khali beat down



I don't have a problem with Khali do it didn't upset me. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The new JOB Squad vs. the new nWo.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Is this match elimination?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This team with Henry is actually better than Cena's team


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> He wears black trunks and boots. JUST LIKE AUSTIN!!!11


Don't forget the bald head...what a bastard!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Give Tarver a finisher please


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Not really a good RAW atm, tbh. Hopes it picks up


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

oh geez the whole team coming out to Henry's music...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

JOB Squad 2010!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Natalya isn't staying?? BOOO, BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

What the fuck is wrong with Darren's hair?

Team Raw coming out to Mark's music. Fucking proof that dude is money. RATINGS!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Seeing Evan Bourne walking out with the J.O.B. squad while Khali is going to have a match at SS makes my heart hurt.

When's the last time Yoshi appeared on RAW?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Worlds Strongest Goldest Air Yoshi King Dynasty


I just named the team


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy shit, what a random group. The Harts plus jobberville!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yeah this will surely make Nexus look dangerous...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

yip yip what ya do


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao 

I am fining it hard to take this team serious.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Goldust getting TV time is full of win.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> DID SOMEBODY CALL FOR THE JOB SQUAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh lawd LOL. That brings back memories.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jerry Lawler better not eliminate anybody!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn Nexus hasn't wrestled in like 2 months


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I can see Lawler getting a right kicking at the end of this match and being kayfabe injured...


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yoshi should be the IC champ someday.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Golden Mic Winner....Michael Tarver


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Yoshi's excitement really doesnt work with that theme...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

House show material on Raw = ratings.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Even though they're jobbers, I'll be pissed if Nexus eliminate all of them without getting eliminated.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

HD both only holding one belt... did they really give Nattie one belt each? I thought she just carried them to the ring, didn't know she's the holder of those belts


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sad Panda


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Tarver wearing Goldberg's trunks from 2004?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bye Bye Yoshi


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

WWE Team All-stars might loose cause Goldust haven't been able to win at all lately Lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was quick.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Tarver's Lightning!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was awesome


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Michael Tarver FTW.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Would love to see a Nexus whitewash.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Why is Yoshi still doing chops? did he get on HBK's allowance list.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Expected that Tatsu would job. Hell, he lost to Primo on Superstars.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THAT'S IT!!!!! MICHAEL TARVER IS MY FAVORITE NEXUS MEMBER BY FAR!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nexus need matching attire.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

This is an elimination match? Anyone looking for a 7-0 sweep?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

This is so sad to see these guys job like this.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Sick inverted(?) powerslam by Tarver.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Please let Gabriel hit the 450 on Bourne or Bourne hit the SSP on Gabriel.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did King just do a dropkick? LOL


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that tarver slam was awesome....damn we almost got to see 450 vs ssp


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

vintage lawler!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Seriously this team w/ Henry > Cena's team.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

VINTAGE LAWLER !


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Weak lol


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Even though they're jobbers, I'll be pissed if Nexus eliminate all of them without getting eliminated.


I wouldn't be shock if this match is just a push for the Nexus.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vintage lawler?...lawler is vintage


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweet dropkick King! But damn, why is Tarver's finisher so pathetic?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Evan! *squee*


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The next time Raw has a guest host, during the 30 seconds of fame the host has in there promo nexus should just invade and destroy that host and signify the end of guest hosts on raw.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hit one move and you're rolling. Vintage Cole.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Why do they bother having Lawler wrestle when the Piledriver is banned? A middle rope fist drop just isn't the same


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

MR. KING!!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yesssss! Smackdown coming back to Detroit. Another event to add to the list!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

why is king getting more offense than yoshi?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_The King still wrestling. Love it_


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Vintage Lawler, really?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> I just wanted to ask..
> 
> who the hell is that hot ass girl on your sig? Dear god.


ashlyn brooke. if you're 18+ google her


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*They probably shouldn't have put this team together, it really exposes the team Cena is going to have to carry
_________*


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

MysticRVD said:


> Give Tarver a finisher please


the move he pinned Tatsu with was his finisher


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

I marked for the King being fit and able to do some moves again!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Piranha 3D: a well funded version of Megashark vs Giant Octopus.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow.. Slater totally stole Ziggler's finisher.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Monday Night FCW right here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

King was eliminationed. 

Stupid breaks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao good ol King*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*VINTAGE LAWLER*


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Slater's finisher is a lazy version of the Zig Zag?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

3D Piranha as guest host?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is just embarrassing


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Baby bull got some strength!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it me, or does DH Smith wear mascara??


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol at the guy in the crowd with the I'm the new gm sign


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Is it me, or does DH Smith wear mascara??


*That doesn't make him a bad person though...*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total rip off of the Zig Zag.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Team Raw getting owned.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Slater stole Ziggler's finisher!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn, honestly hoping Jerry would get in a little more offense.  Slater's finisher was a little sloppy, usually looks better than the onle he did on King. Slater with 2 elimiations? wow


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

slater whoopin major ass


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Go away Slater.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

TehJerichoFan, i'm obsessed with your video signature.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Slaters finisher is the zigzag?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Isn't that Dolph Ziggler's zig-zag Slater using?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What a "Goldust" chant, when was the last time I heard that?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Piranha 3D: a well funded version of Megashark vs Giant Octopus.


? It's a rehash of 2 independant films in the 80's. Pirahna and Piranha 2


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The Enforcer said:


> Slater's finisher is a lazy version of the Zig Zag?


his finisher is the ZigZag, Ziggler has been using the Sleeper alot more this days.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't let Cock Band beat Goldust please.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

goldust chants ftw!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Goldust Chants love it


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Goldust is still pretty over.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SLATER WILL NEVER FORGET THE NAME... _GOLDUST_


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

This is retarded.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that guy in gold looks _dashing_


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Must be hard for Goldie doing all that make up every Monday and most of the time never getting on tv anymore


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah Goldust chants!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> ? It's a rehash of 2 independant films in the 80's. Pirahna and Piranha 2


It was a joke. The movie I mentioned is a terribly funded SyFy original movie.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

goldust is the man


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This sucks.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RATINGS PEOPLE RATINGS


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Otunga's finisher doesn't even look painful.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Goldust has cracked ribs and a fractured spine now. :sad:


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

FUCK YOU, YOU TANGA!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

lol otunga is so garbage


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder if there will be another botched Wasteland


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Why are there no attempts to break up pins ? :\


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, man they missed a golden opportunity with this squad. They really are miles above Cena's army, which are just around to build to the ending swerve. This team is actually a good wrestling team and compliment Cena better than that other team, you have a good mix of brawlers, speed, experience, and power.

This team is actually making me hate Cena's team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Somebody gonna get their ass kicked!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

How do you guys think this weeks raw has been so far


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *That doesn't make him a bad person though...*


Guess I have a drinking game for next monday 

Goldust got eliminated by Otunga? that's just wrong :not:...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

World's Strongest CHUD in there with his immobile ass.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Found out the other day that Otunga is Jennifer Hudsons hubby. Pretty weird.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

wth, Slater is getting more in-ring time than all other 13 participants! I wonder why he's getting so much time. Not that I'm complaining. I must be his only fan on these boards


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wanted to see Goldust get an elimination.

Goldust chants hell yeah.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nabz23 said:


> How do you guys think this weeks raw has been so far


disapointing


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Jerry Lawler wrestling on Raw is sooooooooooooooooooo TNAish.

This team Raw is way better than Cena's team.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Sheffield is prolly my favorite member of nxt.. guys a beast


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Raging Bull!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Clothesline from Hell!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hahahaha owned


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Guess Nexus is going for the sweep.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Air Bourne to clean house


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn that was a clothsline...


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I marked for that clothesline.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Could they not have got Raw a few wins? Nexus are supposed to be rookies.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

tyson kidd just got destroyed


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

lic05 said:


> Guess I have a drinking game for next monday


*I'll get your ass drunk, Playa.*


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Nexus burying Raw midcard.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Haha @ Mark Henry gettin eliminated next to the Slim Jim ad


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm betting Bourne will take out at least 1 member, maybe 2, and then get put onto the Summerslam team


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

You're kidding me right?


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Jobbers Inc.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Found out the other day that Otunga is Jennifer Hudsons hubby. Pretty weird.


Welcome to four months ago.

Woah, Young's finisher was cool.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nexus is being booked too strong..


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

bourne gets an elimination


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Clothesline to Kidd and Young's finisher were both sick.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

nice way to make your tag champs look credible


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice way to make your Tag-Team Champions look weak, WWE!!!

Fucking jackasses.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

this is awesome.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Really nice finisher out of Young. Too bad he looks like a queer.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Otunga better be eliminated at least..

EDIT: NVM not even the nWo got booked hard like Nexus..


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Young needs to change that finisher...

Wasteland his ass Barrett!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nexus wins


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Job squad done jobbed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

At least Bourne was the sole survivor of his team.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did I miss something or did Gabriel not pin anyone?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Any type of push they tried to give evan bourne was just ruined, way to fuck up WWE.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> I'm betting Bourne will take out at least 1 member, maybe 2, and then get put onto the Summerslam team


Just kidding....


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Fuck nexus. This shit is lame as hell. they are being made to look way to strong.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nexus wins, what a shock lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

am I the only one on these boards that likes every member of Nexus except for Botchtunga???


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

wow darren young looked to much like cena then


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

After this match I am not even excited about the summerslam match these nexus are so shit at wrestling.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean sweep, nice. As bad it makes then guys look, it had to be done.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

XPac99 said:


> Why are there no attempts to break up pins ? :\


To get the match over quickly.


----------



## Yemaya (Jun 10, 2010)

Darren Young's hair exploded.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That match sucked.

They took 10 minutes to bury everybody.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Young needs to change that finisher...


Why? That thing was freakin' sweet looking. A hell of a lot better than Barrett's or Slater's or Otunga's.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

nexus looked too strong considering they are supposed to be rookies. bourne should have got 1 elimination before the wasteland imo


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

fpalm That was just sad.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

woops, no elimination...where is the wwe team?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Owned!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

450 on bourne?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Poor little Evan Brawn.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i was praying he would hit a shooting star press on borne lol, really start the rivalry


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

XPac99 said:


> Why are there no attempts to break up pins ? :\


It's called jobbing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P Evan Bourne.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Goldust got a pop for the first time in 10 years and they job him to a Craig David on roids.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

450 time!!!!!


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

450 on bourne, must admit i wanted to see that, and i like bourne


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Even the tag team champions have to job to rookies? Wtf?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

What did you guys expect? The only person with a push on that team is Bourne.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

this was an awesome segment.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

korndogg123 said:


> Did I miss something or did Gabriel not pin anyone?


no, he did'nt pin anyone


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I really wish after Summerslam the nexus is done, so god damn sick of this shit every week.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WHERE ARE THE SUPER FRIENDS!?

Bourne may be the best seller on the roster


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Otunga's finisher does not have much impact. Might as well be a body slam. Strange.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That doesn't make him a bad person though...*


Naw, but it does make him look happy.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL, now THAT was a squash match.


----------



## beezy (Jun 26, 2007)

What a waste of time that match was. Terrible storyline


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The match served it's purpose perfectly. It made it look like Nexus actually have a chance...even though we know better.... the kiddies don't though.*


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Jericho's what?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My poor Evan.. Where the hell is Team Cena?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Keezers said:


> Goldust got a pop for the first time in 10 years and they job him to a Craig David on roids.


Craig David :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, Tarver is scary.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Tag Champs and a guy who's pinned Jericho and Sheamus, Evan Bourne, got totally jobbed out. Nice.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

What was the crowd chanting?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't wait for nexus to end, and i hope most of these losers get released.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Craig David :lmao


The Nexus is slicker than your average.


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

get hill billy tim off the fucking mic please


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

What a match. Great match by Team Raw although obvious NEXUS was gonna win.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

What?!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> What did you guys expect? The only person with a push on that team is Bourne.


The Nexus are supposed to be rookies, Henry, Bourne, The Harts and Goldust have had wins over main eventers.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

It was a good decision by having Nexus win the match, but the Hart Dynasty looked like chumps, and the tag divison got buried even more.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *The match served it's purpose perfectly. It made it look like Nexus actually have a chance...even though we know better.... the kiddies don't though.*


The Women has a point


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Tarver FTW


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

No no no no no no give the mic to TARVER!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does Otunga even get mic time anymore?


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

What was the crowd chanting when the nexus started talking?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They want to treat Cena like a peice of meat? :O


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

tarver is comming off kinda gay tonight


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tarver is so fucking gold on the mic.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Pounce!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUNCE!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tarver managed to kill the WHAT chants. Guy is awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tarver owns on the mic everytime


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

beezy said:


> What a waste of time that match was. Terrible storyline





LadyCroft said:


> *The match served it's purpose perfectly. It made it look like Nexus actually have a chance...even though we know better.... the kiddies don't though.*


I loved the fact that these two posts came one after the other. Perfect response, LC.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *The match served it's purpose perfectly. It made it look like Nexus actually have a chance...even though we know better.... the kiddies don't though.*



I could see Nexus going over to give them more legitimacy and momentum.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Total Package said:


> God, Tarver is scary.


*I have nightmares about guys like that...


... or is it dreams? *


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

seeing Michael Tarver @ Buffalo Wilds Wings a few weeks ago and seeing him now, I realized I was in the presence of greatness. The guy looks intimidating as all hell and he should be the leader of Nexus...


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes Tarver on mic = WIN


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How deadly was that look by Gabriel.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The point wasn't that the 7 jobbed to Nexus. It was that Nexus operates as a team. Did you see any double team help from the Raw 7 besides the Hart Dynasty? No, because they're individuals. That was the point of being jobbed.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I have nightmares about guys like that...
> 
> 
> ... or is it dreams? *


That doesn't make you a bad person.

Also, awesome @ Tarver getting the last word


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Even the tag team champions have to job to rookies? Wtf?


SummerSlam main event > midcard belts.



LadyCroft said:


> *The match served it's purpose perfectly. It made it look like Nexus actually have a chance...even though we know better.... the kiddies don't though.*


They don't have a "chance", they have the match won already. If team WWE wins, the storyline is shot to shit. This Nexus angle is going somewhere big, and we don't even know what the "bigger picture" is yet. Cena's team clearly isn't winning.....though it will be due to a WWE heel turn.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad WWE realized how bad Otunga was on the mic lol

Barrett is going places, definitely getting a run before the years over I bet, and I hope Tarver does eventually.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I see a lobster head.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The XL said:


> I could see Nexus going over to give them more legitimacy and momentum.


*I hope you're right. And I think it's possible with some type of major swerve happening.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

YOU'RE DREAMIN', LAD


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Tarver is teh shyt


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Who's the face in this fued? Fella or Kermit?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

That's it...Im callin it...

Tarver is a future world champion...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> How deadly was that look by Gabriel.


Someone mentioned it before, but I've enjoyed how Justin's managed to look more and more evil as the weeks go on.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

miz with the fella!

edit by the time he really cashes it in it will be the most beat up case ever


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

The miz rules,, make the pain stop fella, haha


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Total Package said:


> That doesn't make you a bad person.
> 
> Also, awesome @ Tarver getting the last word


*Beautifully played... Beautiful! *


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

llamadux said:


> I can't wait for nexus to end, and i hope most of these losers get released.


Wait if they get released a guy like Tyrone Evans can be in a TNA ring


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Not very careful with that lunchbox, are we?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOT THE NINJA TURTLES LUNCH BOX!!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The US title has like no value anymore or did it ever ?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Keezers said:


> Who's the face in this fued? Fella or Kermit?


I like Fella in this contest


----------



## KnS (Nov 10, 2006)

Ha! I LOVED it! I love Nexus, especially Wade. I'm gonna enjoy this for as long as it lasts. The heroes will be back on top soon enough; the villains can have some shine for one night.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TheRealThing said:


> Someone mentioned it before, but I've enjoyed how Justin's managed to look more and more evil as the weeks go on.


Like I said last week, he is like a Fable or KotOR2 character looking more and more evil as he goes along.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

In the words of Bobby the Brain Heenan, 2 ugly people staring at each other!


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

miz looks like a fucking star trek cosplayer


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

YOUR DREAMIN LAD !

Lovin Sheamus more all the time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> That's it...Im callin it...
> 
> Tarver is a future world champion...


He still needs more time to develop in the ring, but they obviously feel he can deliver on the mic, as lately he's been getting the second most amount of mic time behind Barrett.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Miz didn't back down...I like that...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Miz blows....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MY LUNCH!! Sheamus you big bully. Meet me at the playground, at the sand box, and 3:00!!!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Did Miz just do an English accent instead of Irish?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Who's the face in this fued? Fella or Kermit?











WHAT!?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Betty Honest said:


> wth, Slater is getting more in-ring time than all other 13 participants! I wonder why he's getting so much time. Not that I'm complaining. I must be his only fan on these boards


no, i like the guy too. i don't think he is that bad at all. he needs a lot of work etc, but i think he might be really, really good someday.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Nabz23 said:


> The US title has like no value anymore or did it ever ?


The last time it mattered was when Chris Benoit and JBL were feuding over it.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ouch, orton really slapped the miz hard, his face still is red and bruised.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cornflakes said:


> miz looks like a fucking star trek cosplayer


reped lol that was AWESOME!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> WHAT!?


Best heel ever. So awesome on the stick.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope they stop teasing the cash-in every week. Makes it less exciting when it actually does happen


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

I just did the jingle and The Girl from 4E showed up on my lap.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nabz23 said:


> The US title has like no value anymore or did it ever ?


No, it only has no value when the Miz is the Champion.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

llamadux said:


> I can't wait for nexus to end, and i hope most of these losers get released.


they're the best thing on raw today


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Miz isn't gonna have a briefcase when this is over.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> WHAT!?











YOU STAY OUT OF THIS EUGENE!


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

I just did the State Farm jingle and the girl from 4E showed up on my lap.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Derek said:


> He still needs more time to develop in the ring, but they obviously feel he can deliver on the mic, as lately he's been getting the second most amount of mic time behind Barrett.


LOL yeah Im not saying it's gonna be anytime soon. Im just saying eventually he's gonna be a world champion. Maybe 2 years from now...


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No, it only has no value when the Miz is the Champion.


It has no value anymore period, not just because the Miz had it, no one gave a shit when MVP had it either.


----------



## PunchDrunk (Mar 3, 2010)

Was I the only one wanting miz to react by saying, HEY THERE ARE SKITTLES IN THERE


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

wwe.com doesnt even look like that.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

selfmademob said:


> I just did the jingle and The Girl from 4E showed up on my lap.


I did the same with Croft...sure it only lasted 5 minutes but it was a good 5 minutes


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bellas? In a match?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, that song they're using for the next PPV is ancient.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bellas vs Maryse and Alicia I bet.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Hope they stop teasing the cash-in every week. Makes it less exciting when it actually does happen


Umm no. 

its makes it more exciting when Miz finally do cash it in successfully.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Bella Whores MARK OUT MOMENT OF THE NIGHT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait the Bellas are actually in a match...........


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

bella are wrestling? and my god, i forgot how great the bella twins asses were


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god... The Bellas.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MysticRVD said:


> Hope they stop teasing the cash-in every week. Makes it less exciting when it actually does happen


This is just furthering my suspicion that Miz is gonna cash in after the title match at SummerSlam. They can't keep doing this for nothing.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The Diva Kaientai.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> The US title has like no value anymore or did it ever ?


It had value in the late 80's, early 90's. Now it'd be better off melted down for gold teeth. Look at the history of the title and you'll see.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

It's the Bellas, Fella


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

My ears are bleeding at the Bella's theme song. They are hot though but not even that will make me give a shit about a diva's match


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

slim jim eh? doesn't sound so pg to me


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

How good would it be if the Bella twins pants fell down.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Botch fest incoming.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Divas....Time for a brew me thinks


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Shit, I went for a piss during the ad break, what do I do now? :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

shes gonna break something if she keeps moving her hips like that


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

omfg alicia fox -_-


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A Diva jobbing match?


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

i can't see this ending well...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL It's funny how Alicia thinks she's hot, well at least her self-esteem is high.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'd love to see gail kim do a run in


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> I did the same with Croft...sure it only lasted 5 minutes but it was a good 5 minutes


*Yeah, I'm good like that...



And Alicia does nothing for me... *yawn* (she's not a bad person though)*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

THE REPRESENTATIVES OF YOUR WOMEN'S DIVISION, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How did the ref not see it?? LOLOL


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> It had value in the late 80's, early 90's. Now it'd be better off melted down for gold teeth. Look at the history of the title and you'll see.


yeah yeah i know i was just trying to state something about todays title prestige's.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

God, when was the last time Jillian was on Raw?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf was that?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Squash'd.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wake me up when this Divas match is over. It ALWAYS kills the show's momentum. Either I'll nap or look at better looking women on the net that don't pretend to be wrestlers.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> LOL It's funny how Alicia thinks she's hot, well at least her self-esteem is high.


Hopefully she's got a good personality to fall back on.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Booker F


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

if booker t and alicia fox have a kid you get


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

squash match, thank god


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you Jillian. I hate when they pull that shit. So are Jillian and Alicia friends? when did that happen?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Squash!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

How hard is it to kick a bitch in the head? I've done it many times.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

They were still able to get in "Sexy smart and powerful" even tho the match for like a minute long.....


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

i do watch womens wrestling but i really can't take alicia seriously


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is useless


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jillian > the rest of this division


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Speaking of Diva jobbers, Jillian??


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

melina to return please


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

The Bella Twins are great on Superstars, you know, where they actually are allowed to wrestle.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> This is just furthering my suspicion that Miz is gonna cash in after the title match at SummerSlam. They can't keep doing this for nothing.


But wouldn't that be too obvious? Especially if Orton wins it. You know they're not gonna have Miz go over Orton like that.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

lmao that match was in one second.

gotta love jillian hall lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLOL, gotta love Jillian.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Keezers said:


> How hard is it to kick a bitch in the head? I've done it many times.


It's more like a thigh to the back.

And what in God's name was the point of that?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There went 3 minutes of my life I can't get back.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Alisha Fox is the most boring diva I've ever seen


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

yay! alicia!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

scias423 said:


> It has no value anymore period, not just because the Miz had it, no one gave a shit when MVP had it either.


That's far from true, IMO.

He made the belt look like the most important thing in the world to him. Even when he became Tag-Team Champion, The U.S. belt still never lost its importance because he was teaming with a guy who wanted to take it from him.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

What, that's not her usual kick, is it?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> I did the same with Croft...*sure it only lasted 5 minutes* but it was a good 5 minutes


That doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

pointless tbh


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Jillian > the rest of this division


Hell yes


----------



## Babyphace (May 4, 2010)

what was the point of that??


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

At least that was over quickly.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

alicia is great she takes bumps like a man


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Postage said:


> Alisha Fox is the most boring diva I've ever seen


Co-sign 


at least it was quick.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I would not go quoting a Mel Gibson movie for my commercials about now..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> yeah yeah i know i was just trying to state something about todays title prestige's.


And I'm agreeing. It's valueless now. It's not even a stepping stone to a title. Years ago, Mid South had a gold medal type Television title. When Dirty Dick Slater won it(He also held the North American Heavyweight Title at the time) he threw it into the Mississippi River. It meant more than today's US title.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TheRealThing said:


> That doesn't make you a bad person.


talk about your squash match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Seriously, the point of that was what? Is it a Fox face turn attempt, I guess, an attempt to make us give a shit about her?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Knew tonight's show would suck, bet all the good wrestling will happen in the recorded show and I bet the spoilers will be out tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

man fuck the haters, i love alicia. She plays her role well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Put Natalya and Tamina and Serena in the division, dammit!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> man fuck the haters, i love alicia. She plays her role well.


This.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Didn't watch the Divas, how bad was it?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> Co-sign
> 
> 
> at least it was quick.


I disagree! She'd have to take classes to elevate herself to boring. Now she's 'Change the channel quickly".


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Seriously, the point of that was what? Is it a Fox face turn attempt, I guess, an attempt to make us give a shit about her?


i was waiting for jillian to sing for a second and then attack fox. oh well.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You forgot your straw, and that's turrible.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Seriously, the point of that was what? Is it a Fox face turn attempt, I guess, an attempt to make us give a shit about her?


She's already took out Zack Ryder, might as well take out the Diva equivalent.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

The state of womens wrestling in WWE hasnt been this bad in at least 10 years.

I turn the channel when they come on now, tbh.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Didn't watch the Divas, how bad was it?


there wasnt anything to watch.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> talk about your squash match


:lmao At least it was longer than the Fox/Bellas match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> man fuck the haters, i love alicia. She plays her role well.


I agree.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I think when the kid picks up Takers cup in 7-11 he should turn into a tomato


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

k kwikk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KEEPAH!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the the motherfucking bitch ass zookeeper...get the fuck off my screen for screwing miz last week i hate you

edit
are maryse's boobs pg?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Put Natalya and Tamina and Serena in the division, dammit!!!


It won't happen. They know how to wrestle


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> man fuck the haters, i love alicia. She plays her role well.


Nothing about what she did just now showed any semblance of personality, novelty, or even camp.

She's just... _there_.


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

Da Zoo Keepah be ballin ereday dawgs


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

At least we never heard all of the ZooKeepers entrance.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Zookeepah on commentary!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Didn't watch the Divas, how bad was it?


As exciting as an insurance seminar done in sign language.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

peepoholic said:


> Didn't watch the Divas, how bad was it?


Typical divas match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth on commentary. fpalm


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cool they extended the pissbreak time.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Ted vs Morrison again? The blandness is killing me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Maryse is to die for.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

When Ted goes to the ring, my eyes are automatically on Maryse. That's how sad he is.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

MAN I MISS ... OHHHHHHHHHHH YOUU DIDN'T KNOWWWWW ta na na naaa YO ASS BETA CALL SOMEBOODAYY


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> k kwikk


Pretty Ricky fpalm


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> When Ted goes to the ring, my eyes are automatically on Maryse. That's how sad he is.


Maryse could come out with the Rock and I wouldn't notice him


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

quoipourquoi said:


> Nothing about what she did just now showed any semblance of personality, novelty, or even camp.
> 
> She's just... _there_.


she showed that she is a bitch, doesn't care about anyone but herself.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is that martty janetty

and the king not understanding slow mo cam is really accurate


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Morrison's head barely bouncing off your chest. Dehabilitating.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*sigh* R Truth...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

You would think that Morrison would learn to not drag his opponent's body so far under him when he does Starship Pain.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Truth on commentary. Putting the TV on mute for this match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HE'S JOMO FO SHO

*Fake Cole laugh*



ugh.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

They trying to give Morrison some edge by having him grow a 'stache?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JoMo fo sho!

Wonder if he is broken up about the recent monumental and massive reveal that Mercury is in the SES?!?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AW C'MON GUYZ


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JoMo ForSho ? 

Truth, gtfo


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Morrison with some facial hair.. "Heeeeeeeyyy Ladiessss"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Truth sounds like he's trying to molest some children.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*OMG FREE TV! They are giving this away on FREE TV! [/TNA hater]*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Maryse could come out with the Rock and I wouldn't notice him


I would. I don't find Maryse that hot. Now put Trish there, now were talking


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *OMG FREE TV! They are giving this away on FREE TV! [/TNA hater]*


lol wut?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Jomo fo sho
believe it


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Didn't watch the Divas, how bad was it?


So bad I watched Women's Softball on ESPN2 for three minutes.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i made one of those pics of maryse from playboy my desktop wallpaper and i don't get any work done


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike Tyson on commentary apparently.

He's just made tho many thacrifithes in hith life.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> *alicia is great she*_ take_*s*_ bumps like _*a man*


Fixed.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> lol wut?


Referring to the free PPV stuff I think TNA is doing and failing at.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

virus21 said:


> I would. I don't find Maryse that hot. Now put Trish there, now were talking


This.

when Maryse is at other events she doesnt even look good even on here swim suits summer pics on wwe.com are pretty bad.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I think Truth beats Booker T in blackness. Doesn't make him a bad person, though.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

It's a new gaaaay!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ermm Was that finished botched or something....


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh noes.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JoMo fosho giving the Zookeepah a friendly midmatch kiss and it backfires horribly.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

What in the hell was that?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

If I ever meet Maryse, she's gettin raped.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> lol wut?


When TNA has match on impact like Samoa Joe vs. Jeff Hardy, TNA haters start complaining about them giving away a PPV match on free tv.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was a hawt kiss.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Monday Night Squash.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I see where they're going with this. OMG PROBLEMS WITHIN TEAM WWE!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

DiBiase needs to go back to the old music with some minor adjustments. "POINTLESS. Yes I'm pointless."


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

If Morrison turns heel in the end... There is a God


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

truth dont play dat


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> If I ever meet Maryse, she's gettin raped.


I'll take her to dinner and a movie first.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

uh oh...IWC...dare to see a JOMO heel turn


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

uh oh trouble in the zoo


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Is it me or did Morrison look like a dark haired Shawn Michaels with that stare?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

If Morrison turning heel means more mic time, I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

So, the idea for Team Raw at SummerSlam now is all the internal conflicts ? UGH


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

That ending was a Three Stooges sketch.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol everybody is beefing on team raw


----------



## Gentry12 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I just signed up, I have been looking and reading around here for about a month or so.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

GAISE!!! UR GONNA MAKE CENA CRY!!!111 STAWP IT!!1111


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> uh oh trouble in the zoo


I actually laughed out loud :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz main eventing while Morrison loses to DiBiase. Glad everything is where it should be


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cena: i knew i should never of become Truths friend again.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

NyQuil said:


> I'll take her to dinner and a movie first.


indeed dinner, ....,then movie


I have been Right to Censored :O


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Team Cena is falling apart. How tragic.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

... Aren't the replays shown on the big titantron? So therefore all Morrison had to do was look up to see what really happened? Why just one time can't WWE have logic in one segment? Just one!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Even though it won't be all four hours I'm still going to watch it just for the music videos.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> GAISE!!! UR GONNA MAKE CENA CRY!!!111 STAWP IT!!1111


Been a while since I laughed that hard at a WF post.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Love this song Start The Show on MLB 2K10.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

XPac99 said:


> So, the idea for Team Raw at SummerSlam now is all the internal conflicts ? UGH


and they'll overcome them after an intense, motivational speech from John Cena "IT'S FOR THE DAMN BUSINESS, YOU GUYS!".


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I would be so pissed if i had actually paid for Wrestlemania!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> I'll take her to dinner and a movie first.


I'd eat dinner off her ass and make my own movie of it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> If I ever meet Maryse, she's gettin raped.


Let me guess, you'll leave without paying :lmao


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Ted DiBiase is starting to come around on me. I truly believe in a year or maybe two he'll be doing big things. Hopefully Morrison goes heel soon and teams back up w/ Melina and possibly Mercury


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> Is it me or did Morrison look like a dark haired Shawn Michaels with that stare?


yeah, he did.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

Gentry12 said:


> Just wanted to say that I just signed up, I have been looking and reading around here for about a month or so.


Welcome, Gentry!


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

I miss the guest hosts tbh, they added alot more story to the show


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena can't wait to TURN HEEL at the ppv. Morrison still sucks and so does Ted.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> But wouldn't that be too obvious? Especially if Orton wins it. You know they're not gonna have Miz go over Orton like that.


I don't know, but I know they're not gonna have him try to cash in and fail until the end of time. It's gonna get old soon. There's a few weeks until SummerSlam, so that keeps it fresh just long enough. 

Besides, knowing the casual fan, they'll be shocked when he finally wins because they'll just be expecting another fail, lol.


----------



## weaver2121 (Feb 3, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> Ted DiBiase is starting to come around on me. I truly believe in a year or maybe two he'll be doing big things. Hopefully Morrison goes heel soon and teams back up w/ Melina and possibly Mercury



Agreed. Don't understand the hate on him in here.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Cornflakes said:


> I miss the guest hosts tbh, they added alot more story to the show


Because story means 5 minute Regal squash?


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Total Package said:


> I'd eat dinner off her ass and make my own movie of it.


One of the best posts I've personally seen here on WF. Classy.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cornflakes said:


> I miss the guest hosts tbh, they added alot more story to the show


What!? How??

Comedy Sketches with Santino add story to the show??


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

A possible Morrison heel turn! There is a GOD!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

XPac99 said:


> So, the idea for Team Raw at SummerSlam now is all the internal conflicts ? UGH


And it's totally un-nesassary after they had Nexus squash the jobbers earlier, they already look like a threat, this is overkill fpalm


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

will there big a big censor bar over HBK during the Undertaker vs. HBK match when they show WM26?


----------



## Gentry12 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cornflakes said:


> I miss the guest hosts tbh, they added alot more story to the show


To me the guest hosts were pointless.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

THIS PROMO AGAIN? If I see that saluting kid with glasses again I'll smash the TV.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just got home. Not looking for a recap, but would someone tell me if this episode of RAW is worth downloading tomorrow?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Seeing this take up 3 mins at the opening clearly wasn't enough.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Just got home. Not looking for a recap, but would someone tell me if this episode of RAW is worth downloading tomorrow?


Nah go on youtube.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Just got home. Not looking for a recap, but would someone tell me if this episode of RAW is worth downloading tomorrow?


So far, Not one bit worth it


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Keezers said:


> THIS PROMO AGAIN? If I see that saluting kid with glasses again I'll smash the TV.


LMAO YEAH I was thinking that to my self man.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

They're teasing turns for _everyone_ these days. And those who they aren't, the IWC predicts a turn...

Everyone.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I think people are looking too much into the Troof/Jomofosho confrontation. Morrison is not going heel, they are just squabbling because Team Raw needs to be brought together to unite against Nexus!

I just want to know when Bret will accidentally spill coffee on Cena and cause more in-fighting!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Swag said:


> A possible Morrison heel turn! There is a GOD!


:no:
Team Raw dissention. That's all it is.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Slam_It said:


> Just got home. Not looking for a recap, but would someone tell me if this episode of RAW is worth downloading tomorrow?


Not at all. pretty bland raw.


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

I WANT YOU TO MEET MY TEAM AND AT SUMMERSLAM, THE NEXUS IS HISTORY!!!
*Bret Hart's music hits*

lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

x096 said:


> will there big a big censor bar over HBK during the Undertaker vs. HBK match when they show WM26?


Are you reffering to that report about HBK not being shown anymore? I ask because that was confirmed to be bullshit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why does Lawler have a Triple H straw for his Cena cup?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

King, You have the HHH straw in a John Cena cup!

You're not allowed to mix and match!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Keezers said:


> Nah go on youtube.





Ditcka said:


> So far, Not one bit worth it


Aww. But thanks for the replies. Reps coming your way.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

get orton off the mic for the love of god


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Are they really going to show Cena revealing his shitty team again?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's the new Santino for you guys.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mon the Miz.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I CAME TO PLAY.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

That'll never get old.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Main event already?? Something big is gonna happen alright.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

At least there wasn't any pointless comedy bullshit tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh yeah The Viper can get it. Just don't talk hmmkay.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz is in the Main Event? Awesome.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Are you reffering to that report about HBK not being shown anymore? I ask because that was confirmed to be bullshit.


Yeah. But I missed the report where it was confirmed as bs.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It'd be great if they actually sold Money in the Bank lunchboxes on WWEShop.com. Those would fucking sell.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know, but I know they're not gonna have him try to cash in and fail until the end of time. It's gonna get old soon. There's a few weeks until SummerSlam, so that keeps it fresh just long enough.
> 
> Besides, knowing the casual fan, they'll be shocked when he finally wins because they'll just be expecting another fail, lol.


Haha true bro. My thing is they shouldn't have teased it this week. I don't know why they didn't continue his fued with R-Truth. That would've been the best thing to do considering the history behind that.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

On Superstars we got Kozlov and Santino against Primo and Regal.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

These nxt rookies season 2 look so weird except for kaval and riley and like cannon if they were a nexus they would look like a group of retards bunched up.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> At least there wasn't any pointless comedy bullshit tonight.


No Santino,Koslov or Regal=WIN!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like this main event will get time.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow the Lottery Ticket looks like it might be worse than "Please Pass The Potato Salad."

I don't miss working at Blockbuster.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Just got home. Not looking for a recap, but would someone tell me if this episode of RAW is worth downloading tomorrow?


The best way I could possibly put it is that you could run the Benny Hill theme song over half this episode and it would have the same effect.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> No Regal=WIN!!!


I think I hate you.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> No Santino,Koslov or *Regal*=WIN!!!


Regal is always welcome on RAW. I don't think you realize how good the Ruthless King is.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Main event already?? Something big is gonna happen alright.


Or they are giving the live crowd a decent lenghty main event because they had to endure all those squashes.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I think I hate you.


Cause we really would have got a great match out of him and not a comedy gimmick.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> The best way I could possibly put it is that you could run the Benny Hill theme song over half this episode and it would have the same effect.


LOL. So glad I went to the gym instead of watching RAW.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

The Miz in the main event. I like this. I like this a lot.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lobster Head!


----------



## Cornflakes (Jul 19, 2010)

you're a disaster cole, ya fuck ugly ....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD!!

TOO MANY LIMES!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Beaker and Kermit in action tonight.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Main event bell to ring in ten minutes, still 3 intros to go.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lobster head.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> The best way I could possibly put it is that you could run the Benny Hill theme song over half this episode and it would have the same effect.



Roflmao..seriously thought I was going to bust a gut laughing. Thanks.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, theres way too many stupid comedy movies these days.

Everytime I think of 7 Eleven I still think of Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

And Jericho in the Main Event too? OMG. I think someone up there loves me. I came home just in time. So happy.

EDIT: Yankee reference too? Awesome


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Keezers said:


> Cause we really would have got a great match out of him and not a comedy gimmick.


I enjoy comedy, when it is actually funny. Regal can be hilarious. So it works for me.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Boring RAW, stunning.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cena/Y2J vs The Awesome Fellas looks promising, I like Nexus but PLEASE let this one finish.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Hell of alot of boo's for Cena then...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Either the Benny Hill theme or "Turkey in the Straw" or "Merry go round broke down"

I think the Benny Hill theme is Yakkity Smack


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I enjoy comedy, when it is actually funny. Regal can be hilarious. So it works for me.


It sucks seeing him lose to a damn throat thrust though.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Can proudly say, Y2J currently is the best wrestler in the WWE. The fact he isn't wearing Gold is beyond me.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Wow, Miz looks so outclassed in the ring right now. He looks like a complete joke next to Sheamus.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at them arguing


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Are Cole and Miz banging? Seriously?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Wow, Miz looks so outclassed in the ring right now. He looks like a complete joke next to Sheamus.


It's obvious Miz doesn't have enough limes.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cole's love for The Miz is getting nauseating.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> Wow, Miz looks so outclassed in the ring right now. He looks like a complete joke next to Sheamus.


That's your future WWE Champion.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

EvoLution™;8663213 said:


> Wow, Miz looks so outclassed in the ring right now. He looks like a complete joke next to Sheamus.


This, I really can't see him in the main event, he's entertaining but suits the mid-card. His MITB win is just something to keep him interesting I think.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Are Cole and Miz banging? Seriously?


Yes. Maryse was just his beard


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Great to see Jericho back in the main event of a show


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> Are Cole and Miz banging? Seriously?


You should be happy I haven't the slightest idea how to post youtube videos right now.

I mean... wait, what?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Lovin' the Y2J chants


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

After such a strong show last week, this has been a really shitty Raw.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Y2J chants for the third or fourth time tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mikey2690 said:


> Are Cole and Miz banging? Seriously?


so..who's the catcher in that relationship


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The arguing is great.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO @ Miz threatening to cash in


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Sheamus has a truth with the Nexus 

WTF Cole!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> so..who's the catcher in that relationship


Are you suggesting that would make them a bad person?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

The Clique said:


> That's your future WWE Champion.


I guess the belt will look good around him. It's like putting a toy belt around a kid.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> After such a strong show last week, this has been a really shitty Raw.


Not really. Not as good as last week's episode but far from shitty. I'm enjoying it actually.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> so..who's the catcher in that relationship


Well Miz did move up quick. I wonder


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this match is like Cena & Jericho vs Sheamus

Miz is just there running is yap, as usual


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao piranha 3d? Billy don't go in the water!!! NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If I was Sheamus I would have punched that guy in the face when he was saying get up darling.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> this match is like Cena & Jericho vs Sheamus
> 
> Miz is just there running is yap, as usual


No matter how the match goes it all ends w/ a Skull Crushing Finale. Truth.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Sheamus has a truth with the Nexus
> 
> WTF Cole!!!


He's working the lisp for the eventual revelation of a homosexual relationship with Miz.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Notice the Miz's Red to Jericho's Blue.

A changing of the guard?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy miss Batman!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Wow, Miz looks so outclassed in the ring right now. He looks like a complete joke next to Sheamus.


Yeah it's funny because I like him on the mic, I kinda mark just a little when his music hits, but hot damn he's not much in the ring. I actually have a problem with where this MITB angle seems to be going because if he cashes in at the end of SS on Orton or Sheamus then they better have been through the most - to steal a line from JR - hellacious match. He just doesn't have the credibility to take the belt from either guy yet.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Miz can't even hit a big boot? 

:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Stop pandering to the crowd Jericho you hypocrite.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

It's really fresh to see Jericho against the heels and getting cheers.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ROFL @ Cole saying "And I quote."


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lmfao, was it me or was jericho shamelessly pandering to the fans


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

ISNT HBK BANNED FROM WWE? LOL


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Miz can't even hit a big boot?
> 
> :lmao


HAHAHAHA tell me about it. Your future world champion right there.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmmm, there really is a ban on shawn...cole wouldnt say his name. that just sucks. maybe lawler tried to bait him with that...that would have been great!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg now jericho wants the wwe universe to give him some energy


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> ISNT HBK BANNED FROM WWE? LOL


LOL, WHAT IS AN HBK!?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

funny how they are referencing Shawn Michaels without saying his name


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> lmfao, was it me or was Jericho shamelessly pandering to the fans


Jericho is such a hypocrite, an hour ago he was just saying "Cena, I will not shamelessly pander to these fans like you do."


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why is Shawn Michaels banned from the WWE?

And it looks like all the smarks are in the first 3 rows of the crowd.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ASK HIM, FELLA!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Get ready to do that shoulder block when you get tagged in Cena...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

breaksilence said:


> LOL, WHAT IS AN HBK!?


It's a hamburger with ketchup

It's a Hot boy kiss

It's a washed up wrestler who used to book his own wins.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GET OFF HIM! GET OFF HIM!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit, Michael Cole with a shot at JR.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Whatever happened to Jericho and The Miz being on the same team Lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

cole bad mouthing JR...that does make him a bad person


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Argh I miss cable tv with no satellites. They're so sensitve.

How's the match so far? I lost signal since the last commercial break


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

vintage cena!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> Get ready to do that shoulder block when you get tagged in Cena...


The five move shuffle is so precious.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CODEBREAKER!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

5 moves of doom time...fpalm


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> Get ready to do that shoulder block when you get tagged in Cena...


You must be a psychic!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cena got owned lol


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

MIZ PINS CENA


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Miz pins Cena!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miz pins Cena.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

VINTAGE CHRIS JERICHO!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MIZ PINNED CENA


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

She-Miz and the Miz!!


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh I talked to soon Lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ZOMG there is strife in Team RAW.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssoooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, Miz pinned Cena after Jericho hit the Codebreaker. Prepare for the Miz marks to start saying "MIZ PINNED CENA SO HE DESERVES TO BE IN THE MAIN EVENT!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He came to play, motherfuckers.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What the hell?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison loses to Dibiase in a pretty pointless match, and Miz pins Cena in the main event. All is right in the world


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Cena torture porn FTW.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cena, you got knocked the fuck out


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

nooooo dont bend his legs -___-


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Reversed walls after a Codebreaker? Really?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

King is such a kiss ass.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

really cena? he can just do that?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Edge spears Khali!


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

ffs jericho starts tapping before its even locked in >.<


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Walls of Jericho is nothing to Superman. STF makes Jericho tap within seconds.

AWESOME SPEAR TO KHALI!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I am pissed I am going to miss the dark match awesomeness of Team RAW destroying each other.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WTF? They're just all pushing each other.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wasn't jericho doing the same thing during the alliance story

he was beefing with rock, if i remember correctly


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Edge spears Khali!


A spear can't keep Khali out of action though Lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Where was Bret Hart when all that was goin on?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho :lmao


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL @ Jericho sceaming for Morrison to "Stay Down"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

STAWP IT!!1111 STAWP!!1 THIS IZ MADNESS!!!!11111 2012 HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Stop, guys! You're going to make Lawler cry!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

damn this raw was bad.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kahli just pops up after a spear. :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Morrison loses to Dibiase in a pretty pointless match, and Miz pins Cena in the main event. All is right in the world


Yes sir.:agree:


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Vintage Raw


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Dammit! I think I'm a Khali mark now.:no:


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

are they making khali legit again? or at least trying to?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Great shoving by Morrison & R-Truth! I really bought it!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

iMac said:


> Where was Bret Hart when all that was goin on?


At home training for the match


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miz. Pinned. Cena.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> wasn't jericho doing the same thing during the alliance story
> 
> he was beefing with rock, if i remember correctly


Yup and then he betrayed the Team at survivor series I think Lol and then Kurt Angle betrayed the Alliance.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

So Cena can take a codebreaker AND the Walls of Jericho(2 finishers), and suddenly power out of the walls and slap on the STFU like it's nothing?

FOH!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao at the ending..


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lmfao i love all this random pushing


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think Primo getting the pin on Cena would've had the same effect. 

My goodness. The Miz is NOT ready for the main event.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

That was painful to watch. That was one of the worst endings to RAW ever.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Miz. Pinned. Cena.


win 3 lost 1


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LBGetBack said:


> So Cena can take a codebreaker AND the Walls of Jericho(2 finishers), and suddenly power out of the walls and slap on the STFU like it's nothing?
> 
> FOH!


What about Khali getting up from the spear in 2 seconds?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Total Package said:


> Kahli just pops up after a spear. :lmao


No way should he have sold the spear, i've seen Edge hit weaker spears on smaller wrestlers.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

ugh a dissension angle.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

One of the worst raws this year. Nesux is lame and stale cena needs to gtfo.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

bme said:


> At home training for the match


By training you mean eating Hot Pockets and beer on his couch?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

EvoLution™;8663350 said:


> I think Primo getting the pin on Cena would've had the same effect.
> 
> My goodness. The Miz is NOT ready for the main event.


Primo has 10x Miz's wrestling talent.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

RAW Aug. 2 Spoilers!!!

WWE taped next week's edition of Raw tonight from the AT&T Center in San Antonio, Texas. Thanks to Wrestling News World readers Pablo M. and Josh for providing us with text-message updates. Below are full results:

WWE Raw (Airing next Monday on the USA Network):

* Next week's show starts with the announcement that Randy Orton will face The Miz later tonight.

* Edge comes out and says his SummerSlam team is falling apart. He challenges Wade Barrett for a match later tonight. R-Truth comes out and interrupts. R-Truth says they're fighting for their lives, the WWE Universe. Edge says he will spear Truth out of the ring. The General Manager emails in and announces Edge vs. Barrett for right now.

* Edge vs. Wade Barrett. The match ends in no contest when Barrett gets out of the ring when Edge attempts the Spear. Barrett motions for The Nexus to come out but Edge leaves through the crowd.

* WWE Divas Champion Alicia Fox, Jillian Hall & Tamina vs. Natalya, Gail Kim & Eve Torres. Winners after Alicia pins Natalya following an Axe Kick, Alicia Fox, Jillian, & Tamina. Alicia gets on the mic and says she's the best Diva on thee Raw roster. Melina comes out and gives Alicia her Sunset Split finisher to a huge pop from the crowd.

* Backstage, Edge asks John Cena where he was when Nexus interfered. Edge says he quits Team Cena. Chris Jericho tells Cena he should quit as well. Jericho proposes a match - Jericho vs. Cena and the loser quits the SummerSlam team.

* Backstage, John Morrison tells The Great Khali that seven samurais work together. Khali says there were seven dwarfs too. It's announced Khali will face Ted DiBiase tonight. The Nexus try to recruit Khali.

* Sheamus beat Goldust in a squash match after hitting the Celtic Cross. Sheamus got on the mic after the match and said he beat Goldust last year on ECW. He said he's a two-time WWE Champion and he did it without a briefcase or being a third generation Superstar. He ended Triple H's career. He doesn't need the fans and he has what he needs, the WWE Championship.

* Chris Jericho vs. John Cena in a loser must quit Team Cena at SummerSlam. 

http://www....................com/wwe-spoilers/wwe-raw-taping-results-august-2-2010.php


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well Raw was bleh.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> I think Primo getting the pin on Cena would've had the same effect.
> 
> My goodness. The Miz is NOT ready for the main event.


Is that a problem? He's got an entire year to cash in the briefcase so just because he isn't ready now doesn't mean he won't be.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> So Cena can take a codebreaker AND the Walls of Jericho(2 finishers), and suddenly power out of the walls and slap on the STFU like it's nothing?
> 
> FOH!


He's superman! Nothing can harm him! Nothing except The Nexus.They're basically the Legion of Doom.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wonder what Miz's record against Cena is by now. I believe it was 5-0 at one point.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Keezers said:


> Primo has 10x Miz's wrestling talent.


he could have been useful on smackdown


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I blinked my eyes after Edge tackled Khali with a hug and then Khali was standing again.

Edge really needs an alternative finisher suitable for his body type. Maybe the small package.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Primo has 10x Miz's wrestling talent.


I hope you're joking because the Miz has more wrestling talent within his hand than Primo has in his entire body.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

MsCassieMollie said:


> RAW Aug. 2 Spoilers!!!
> 
> WWE taped next week's edition of Raw tonight from the AT&T Center in San Antonio, Texas. Thanks to Wrestling News World readers Pablo M. and Josh for providing us with text-message updates. Below are full results:
> 
> ...


Really??????? REALLY?????!?!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol at all the people getting a nut off Miz pinning Cena :lmao

the show was decent

main event sucked


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I missed the whole match after the first commercial break, my satellite lost its signal due to a little wind >.> 

Can someone please tell me what Cole said about JR and I thought Miz and Sheamus were supposed to have a match against each other or something after the tag match?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lok said:


> Well Raw was bleh.


same here


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

That was a really fucking terrible Raw. And if those results for next week are legit, that one sounds fucking lame too. Way to crash this Summerslam build up and drag it out for another bloody month.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rice9999 said:


> What about Khali getting up from the spear in 2 seconds?


lol. I noticed that too. Khali always sucked at selling though.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Why would next weeks Raw be taped in San Antonio after it was live this week?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> I hope you're joking because the Miz has more wrestling talent within his hand than Primo has in his entire body.


You're out of your bloody mind.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

How the fuck could you tape next weeks RAW when it was just live? The f'ing crowd would be dead after 4 hours.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Show was meh... Maybe Bret straightens them up next show.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Spoilers are BS.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

> WWE Divas Champion Alicia Fox, Jillian Hall & Tamina vs. Natalya, Gail Kim & Eve Torres. Winners after *Alicia pins Natalya *following an Axe Kick, Alicia Fox, Jillian, & Tamina. Alicia gets on the mic and says she's the best Diva on thee Raw roster. Melina comes out and gives Alicia her Sunset Split finisher to a huge pop from the crowd.


Not fucking cool WWE.
Melina being back to team up with JoMo is a bit better though.

Ok Raw made to look worse by the very good one we were treated to last week. Crappy ME but Jericho hitting the Codebreaker with BOTH knees (unless I'm mistaken) was pretty darn good.
Miz really looked out of place in that ring and especially against Jericho. I hoping against hope they build him for a long time befre he cashes in...or it's a really short title reign if they insist on going earlier.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*WILL YOU FUCKWITS STOP DISCUSSING SPOILERS! SOME OF WANT TO WATCH THE SHOW LIVE WITHOUT KNOWING WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN!*


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

We're not even sure those are legit spoilers. Like someone said, how the fuck can you keep the crowd alive for 4 hours.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

lol raw is so inconsistent with weekly quality.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

selfmademob said:


> We're not even sure those are legit spoilers. Like someone said, how the fuck can you keep the crowd alive for 4 hours.


Maybe so but either way they have no place in a live discussion thread. Let them go in their own thread elsewhere


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

i seriously stopped watching raw during cena and jericho's promo. I just can't stand raw feuding with nxt. Its just boring me to tears. Looking at the show I didn't miss much just nxt,nxt more of nxt blah blah. But what in the fuck is up with wwe hyping up sheamus vs miz when the match is orton vs the miz. I swear this is like tna, you dont know what the fuck is going on half the time


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

It was a decent Raw. I don't want to know what happens next week, so I just want to say one thing about the Raw that aired tonight. Wow, I loved Khali's no sell of Edge's spear. He just got right back up. lol


----------



## daisy22 (Jun 14, 2010)

I rather watch guest host and hornswoggle comedy than nxt. raw has never been this worst


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I the Nexus angle, but they need to speed it the fuck up. I'm getting so sick of the same nonsense every single week. At least throw some fair surprises in there.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

NightmareInc. said:


> You're out of your bloody mind.


You must be out of your mind if you believe the Miz isn't better than Primo.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

*I would appreciate it if everyone left the shit comments about next week OFF of the thread. There are people here who dont want to know and dont look at spoilers, like myself. Post your thoughts in the thread for them, dont ruin it for others.*

Anyway, it was an average RAW. As the weeks go by, Orton is slowly becoming the most entertaining guy on RAW, even though his promo wasnt the best. The way Nexus destroyed Hart Dynasty and Evan Bourne was disappointing as well. There was some good storyline advancement though, which is always good. I did get the feeling throughout the show though that they were stalling or were just going through the motions. That needs to change.

On a side note, where the hell did the Goldust pop come from?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> You must be out of your mind if you believe the Miz isn't better than Primo.


On the mic I have no comment, but in ring there is absolutely no competition. Primo blows him out of the water as a wrestler.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

HelmsFan42 said:


> *I would appreciate it if everyone left the shit comments about next week OFF of the thread. There are people here who dont want to know and dont look at spoilers, like myself. Post your thoughts in the thread for them, dont ruin it for others.*
> 
> Anyway, it was an average RAW. As the weeks go by, Orton is slowly becoming the most entertaining guy on RAW, even though his promo wasnt the best. The way Nexus destroyed Hart Dynasty and Evan Bourne was disappointing as well. There was some good storyline advancement though, which is always good. I did get the feeling throughout the show though that they were stalling or were just going through the motions. That needs to change.
> 
> On a side note, where the hell did the Goldust pop come from?


Could someone make a thread with next week's spoilers for those to post with the line-up as it goes down? I'm a little surprised there isn't allready one as this will happen as least 2 more times in the coming months


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Are they really going to tape next weeks Raw this week in San Antonio?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Man I missed this weeks show... Again! ONly just woke up haha.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Nexus are looking too strong and Cena's team doesn't seem to be able to work together as a cohesive unit. Does this mean Cena's 7 will go over Nexus at SummerSlam? That will kill the whole push of these 7 guys. 

The only way I think Nexus win this match is if someone like a Triple H returns or someone from Cena's team turns at SummerSlam, and if that is Cena, it will be really really huge!

And damn Orton is getting very huge as a face and I don't think he needs to win the title at Summerslam, it can wait for WrestleMania next year. He is clearly the most over guy on both shows. Sheamus beating Orton will be big for his young career.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Might just be a red herring trying to trick NEXUS into believing they cannot be a team with one another.


OR

John Cena, sees NEXUS is a team and unified and becomes disgusted with his team and joins NXT 

OR

Bret hart fixes everything which is probable.


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> You must be out of your mind if you believe the Miz isn't better than Primo.


Mic skills: Miz wins

Wrestling skills: Primo wins


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

THE so called "dream team is falling apart"


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

doughboy123 said:


> THE so called "dream team is falling apart"


Pretty sure that was the point of the entire show...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Wow, prepare for The Miz marks to vent their anger on Orton.


First Rtruth then Orton, who next?!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

whoops, internet cutout:cussin:


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe it's because last week's show was great so this episode had a lot to live up to, but I wasn't really into this week's Raw at all. The general idea of presenting Team Raw/Cena as a team with too many chiefs and rife with in fighting while Nexus is a unified force was an all right idea even if I'm tired of the "team who can't get along" storyline, but it being the driving force of the episode lead to some repetitiveness, and much of the show felt like it was just there.

I did enjoy the opening promo, although the idea of that 7-on-7 match becoming an elimination tag really concerns me as there are a lot of guys they need to hide in that match, which becomes harder to do if it's an elimination match. Does this mean either Bret Hart gets DQ'd or Team Cena wins because I don't see them letting anyone in Nexus deliver any sort of move or strike to Bret Hart, especially after the Steamboat ordeal?

All the random wrestler catch phrases is really starting to make me think the Mystery GM is a 12 year old.

Orton/Uso served its purpose. I liked Miz continuing to tease cashing in his case, and the backstage segment with him and Sheamus was entertaining.

The stuff with Edge & Khali was, uh... something. 

The elimination tag wasn't much. I don't think anyone looked too good in that one. DiBiase/Morrison wasn't much either, nor was the womens match. Even the main event was nothing particularly special or memorable in any way. After last week, I thought this show was very disappointing.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

HelmsFan42 said:


> *On a side note, where the hell did the Goldust pop come from?*


*

The kids like him because of his cool suit and the older people like him because of the impact he's had on the business. If Goldy had a serious gimmick, he'd probably have been at least a tag champion within the last year. I still enjoy watching the guy, especially sicne he's gotten in such good shape over the last few years.*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

pretty bad show except the ME was good. cant wait for the cena turn at SS.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Very good show though not as good as last week but I never expected it to be because last week's show was off the charts.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Could have been a better show, Raw last week was a lot better and WWE should have kept it going.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> pretty bad show except the ME was good. cant wait for the cena turn at SS.


if there is a turn.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Raw was straight forward tonight. Elevated Nexus, started friction with team Cena, Orton picked up another W & they teased a Miz MITB again.

Better than last week? heck no, but still decent.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This was a decent show. Definitely not better than last week's show, but it certainly wasn't crap. It had it moments, but it had some downsides. The divas match wasn't much, but it served its purpose to build Alicia as a credible and dominant champion (although I'm not really buying it). The Ted/Dibiase match was kinda boring, but again it served its purpose as well. The rest was enjoyable, to say the least. I enjoyed the main event, and the ending of the show.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Storyline wise leading upto SummerSlam I don't think the show could have been any more perfect but the show just lacked wrestling wise.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

i feel like they are building up the nexus too much and i worry that that will lead to a loss at summerslam, WWE loves to pull these "what are the odds" storylines, and i feel that the nexus storyline gets killed with a loss


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm hoping Nexus just squashes Team Raw at Summerslam the same way they did tonight. LOL.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Only thing I liked was Y2J saying Cena was a threat to the WWE. I hope he expands on this more, and explains why he said that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> pretty bad show except the ME was good. cant wait for the cena turn at SS.




Cena turn? Get out of here LOL.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Storyline wise leading upto SummerSlam I don't think the show could have been any more perfect but the show just lacked wrestling wise.


This.

People on here are so fucking sensitive. Aww, the Nexus beat 5 guys in a clean sweep? Guess what, it's called smart booking. They had never proven themselves before this, why would they be a threat to Cena's team? Now we know they are strong individually as well. Aww, Dibiase beat Morrison? Also smart booking. This RAW was fine for fuck sakes.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Jethro said:


> This.
> 
> People on here are so fucking sensitive. Aww, the Nexus beat 5 guys in a clean sweep? Guess what, it's called smart booking. They had never proven themselves before this, why would they be a threat to Cena's team? Now we know they are strong individually as well. Aww, Dibiase beat Morrison? Also smart booking. This RAW was fine for fuck sakes.


People expect far too much and have such lofty expectations that no wonder people get disappointed when they have built themselves up so much to be disappointed.

People have no one but themselves to blame for that.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW this week, just like last week. 
I like evolution of Team Cena. But my god, Otanga still can;t do a powerslam right.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i know the NXT vs Raw was a squash match, but Mark Henry was quite dominant in the ring for a while imo. Sold Skips finisher well too. Much Better than last week.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Keezers said:


> Primo has 10x Miz's wrestling talent.


True.



Superboy-Prime said:


> I hope you're joking because the Miz has more wrestling talent within his hand than Primo has in his entire body.


In the words of the man in question... REALLY?!



Superboy-Prime said:


> You must be out of your mind if you believe the Miz isn't better than Primo.


May I ask, based on what exactly? Have you even seen Primo wrestle properly?

Anyway, I loved the 7 v 7 match, they did a great job of making Nexus look strong. Plus I got my wish of Darren Young actually being allowed to hit a move :shocked:


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

So happy when Miz didn't cash in. He so needs to be the first guy to cash in and lose. Seriously.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another good RAW, I really enjoyed the show. Good Nexus buildup, Cena doing a pin for The Miz and good pro-Jericho crowd. RAW is doing a great job in building up to SummerSlam.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Was a good RAW. They built up the major storylines perfectly.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Reading through the read, just wanted to say Slater didn't "steal Ziggler's finisher" since I'm pretty certain he was using it before Ziggles.

I liked all of the Nexus finishers last night, glad they got the exposure. Clothesline from Hell is awesome, and Darren Young pretty much killed Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Young is awesome. Him and Gabriel play thier heel roles to perfect as evil and sadistic tyrants.

Slater's facial expressions are priceless too. His face when Khali was announced last week was amazing.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Decent raw, like the last few weeks really. Not great, but not as poor as previous shows.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pretty good Raw, perfect development towards SummerSlam.

Barrett, Tarver and Gabriel are awesome. Barrett goes without saying, but Tarver is excellent on the mic and I really liked his finisher on Yoshi. And Gabriel's stare is amazing, just looks pure evil.

The opening promo with Jericho & Cena was very good also, some great interactions between those two


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i finally realized why i just hate the 5 knuckle shuffle so very, very much ... the king is the one who does the play by play for it ALL THE TIME and his voice makes me want to punch a wall.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> Young is awesome. Him and Gabriel play thier heel roles to perfect as evil and sadistic tyrants.
> 
> Slater's facial expressions are priceless too. His face when Khali was announced last week was amazing.


:agree: 

Young and Slater get overlooked all the time, but they're both great in their roles. Finally found someone that agrees with me on the awesome Darren Young :hb


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

I have no idea to why people are saying RAW sucked. It was a great RAW minus the predictable Orton crap.

The focal point wasn't on Nexus this week and gave some more depth to the RAW team, focusing on them, creating small sub plots inbetween the team. I thought it was booked extremelly well.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd much rather that the Harts would have been swapped for Santino and Koslov if they were planning for the Nexus to win in virtually a squash.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It wasn't as good as last weeks, but it was still solid.

They built up Orton/Sheamus well, they built up the friction between members of Team Cena well, and made Nexus look strong. So from the Summerslam matches standpoint, they did well with those. It was lacking wrestling wise though.

Also, what's happened to Evan Bourne? Seriously, for about two weeks straight he was pushed...hard, and now he's not doing anything again. I have no idea what goes on with pushes these days.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

PowPow said:


> I'd much rather that the Harts would have been swapped for Santino and Koslov if they were planning for the Nexus to win in virtually a squash.


This. 

They pretty much confirmed the tag titles are shit again.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Really good RAW again with a lot of nice building up for Summerslam. RAW's so much more entertaining than Smackdown at the minute it's not even close. 

The show was all about the RAW vs Nexus match and the buildup was superb. The dissension in the RAW team was really well done throughout the show and the 7 on 7 match made Nexus look dominant. The Orton stuff was fine too, If the build up stays like this though, you've got to believe that RAW are taking that and that will basically end the storyline and make Nexus look weak, which probably isn't a good idea. The Orton stuff was fine too, it isn't unique or anything to have the challenger look strong but it served its purpose.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

This week's RAW definitely wasn't as good as last weeks, but it was still an alright show whilst the company builds towards SummerSlam.

The Team WWE friction was built really well indeed as the majority of the show was showcasing this, and The Nexus looked very strong this week. Even though people are complaining about Evan Bourne's useage the past two weeks, I still don't think he's lost any credibility at all. I mean he at least got some offence in on The Nexus and was the last person on the team so I still believe that creative are still quite high on him.

Wade Barrett, Michael Tarver, Justin Gabriel, and Heath Slater are awesome in their roles. Tarver is absolutely brilliant on the mic and I was quite impressed with him. He has still has a lot to work on in the ring, but the fact that he's been given the most mic time behind Wade Barrett must show that the WWE sees a future in him. Justin Gabriel's glare is amazing also, and Heath Slater does good facial expressions. Both still have a lot to work on though. Barrett on the other hand seems to be playing his leadership role well. For me though, Skip Sheffield still needs to work a little on the mic. All Nexus members basically got exposure though in their match.

The stuff occurring between Jericho/Cena was also interesting and I expect a few twists and turns to happen between now and SummerSlam. Perhaps some team membership changes for the WWE? Once again, the WWE had me with The Miz attempting to cash in on Sheamus. Pity that Orton had to ruin things LOL. They built up the Orton/Sheamus feud well though although I have a feeling Sheamus may win at SummerSlam to solidy his position as WWE Champion as RAW has mainly being revolved around the Nexus/Cena feud. Nice to see The Miz pick up the pinfall victory in the main event though, even if it was due to Jericho.

By the way, I can't wait to see who the RAW GM will be. I still though have that bad feeling that it may be Michael Cole or Hornswoggle.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

PowPow said:


> I'd much rather that the Harts would have been swapped for Santino and Koslov if they were planning for the Nexus to win in virtually a squash.


Yep, but I just think the WWE wanted to make The Nexus appear even more powerful than they already appear to be. If that meant at the expense of quality wrestlers like Bourne and Hart Dynasty, then so be it.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

selfmademob said:


> Yep, but I just think the WWE wanted to make The Nexus appear even more powerful than they already appear to be. If that meant at the expense of quality wrestlers like Bourne and Hart Dynasty, then so be it.


The same thing could have been accomplished with Kozlov and Santino. Hell, even Regal would have been fine. 

I mean, this was a match with Goldust and Jerry Lawler on the RAW team. Hart Dynasty and Bourne are in the middle of pushes and trying to get over with the crowds. Having them killed by Nexus wasnt really the smartest decision.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I did not really like this weeks show. RAW was on a roll too because I enjoyed the previous 4 or 5 weeks. The only things I enjoyed this week was the Nexus stuff, Dibiase/Morrison (sort of), and the Miz. 

I hope next weeks show is better.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did anyone hear Jericho shouting at the end "STAY DOWN, STAY DOWN!" lol


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

im guessing with the tensions between cena's team... there might be some changes on it? evan bourne in for r-truth? or whoever.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

doughboy123 said:


> im guessing with the tensions between cena's team... there might be some changes on it? evan bourne in for r-truth? or whoever.


I don't think there will be any changes. Bret will come back next week, or the week before Summerslam and make them all make friends and everything will be fine and dandy...until they lose at Summerslam.

Side note: I find it strange that Jericho's finisher doesn't pin anybody in his singles matches, but when he turns on his partner and there's a pause, Miz can pin Cena from the move...:side:


----------



## greg240127 (Jul 28, 2010)

adri17 said:


> Hoping for the Miz to kill teh zookepah for interfiering last week, the Nexus to destroy Khali before the PPV and that Bret Hart falls off backstage (in kayfabe obv) so that the Hart Dinasty and Bourne can replace those three motherfucker idiots.


no team ceana needs them to kick NEXUS ass


----------



## greg240127 (Jul 28, 2010)

Angel Phantom said:


> Hoping for Miz to drop the U.S. title tonight and also for Wade or any other Nexus member in action.


no way the Miz is one of the best wrestlers in WWE he got the US title and won money in the bank


----------



## greg240127 (Jul 28, 2010)

greg240127 said:


> no way the Miz is one of the best wrestlers in WWE he got the US title and won money in the bank


but I dont think hes going to beat Kane


----------



## greg240127 (Jul 28, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Hopefully RAW this week can be as good as it was last week.
> 
> Sheamus/Orton build could be interesting. Hopefully they do some good building on the Nexus/Cena team angle and we get some tag matches or something. Like Jericho/Edge teaming to take on two of them, maybe Morrison/Cena teaming to take on two of them etc. But that angle so far is awesome, and I can't wait to see where it goes.
> 
> Also...start something up between Miz and Bourne please? Get the title off him...


yeah thats some od ideas for some matchs on Raw


----------



## TheTenth (Apr 30, 2009)

still no idea (I mean with serious arguments) of who is the new RAW manager?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

yea i just got back from vacation and caught the show on dvr... i thought it was a good show, served its purpose, and was entertaing. the nexus/team wwe storyline is really been good, and Sheamus/Orton development was good and even better since Miz is invloved. good show


----------

